# Milan - Lazio: C. Italia. 24 aprile 2019 ore 20:45. Tv.



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Milan - Lazio, semifinale di ritorno della Coppa Italia 2018/2019. Si gioca mercoledì 24 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Si riparte dallo 0-0 della partita di andata. Il Milan, per accedere alla finale, deve vincere. Un pareggio con reti qualificherebbe la Lazio. Con lo 0-0 si andrebbe ai supplementari.

Dove vedere Milan - Lazio in tv?

Diretta sulla Rai a partire dalle ore 20:45.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2019)

Vada come vada, non è la priorità

Grazie all'inutile pareggio 0-0 in trasferta siamo obbligati a vincere, e se la Lazio segna tutti i pareggi saranno a favore loro


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Non mi frega nulla di sta partita, specie dopo oggi, non la vedrò.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Andremo ai rigori


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Lazio, semifinale di ritorno della Coppa Italia 2018/2019. Si gioca mercoledì 24 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Si riparte dallo 0-0 della partita di andata. Il Milan, per accedere alla finale, deve vincere. Un pareggio con reti qualificherebbe la Lazio. Con lo 0-0 si andrebbe ai supplementari.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## R41D3N (20 Aprile 2019)

Andassero al diavolo, questi invertebrati ti fanno passare la voglia di vederle le partite. A calci in cu*o andrebbero presi, dal primo all'ultimo!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Mi fanno passare la voglia di guardare le partite. Uno strazio ogni volta.


----------



## Marcex7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Io posso capire gli errori tecnici perchè se non hai talento c'è poco da fare.Quello che non capisco è l'atteggiamento della squadra.Penso che gli stimoli un calciatore che si gioca qualcosa dovrebbe averli ma probabilmente sbaglio


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Aprile 2019)

Sinceramente perderei questa in cambio di 3 punti a torino


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2019)

la guardo solo perchè dopo tutte le polemiche godrei nel vedere la lazio perdere, per quanto riguarda il campionato amen ormai il sogno è gia morto


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> la guardo solo perchè dopo tutte le polemiche godrei nel vedere la lazio perdere, per quanto riguarda il campionato amen ormai il sogno è gia morto



Ma se siamo ancora quarti


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma se siamo ancora quarti



non per merito nostro, Roma e Atalanta devono ancora giocare


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Non passare contro questa Lazio è roba da ritiro immediato del patentino.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non passare contro questa Lazio è roba da ritiro immediato del patentino.



Gattuso è tipo il necromante di Diablo 2 e 3, è in grado di far sembrare il Parma una squadra di calcio, di far resuscitare la Roma dopo aver preso 7 gol a Firenze e l'Inter dopo essere stata presa a pallonate dall'Eintracht, direi che ora sia il turno di rianimare il cadavere della Lazio.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente perderei questa in cambio di 3 punti a torino



Dai che mi sono svenato per prendere i biglietti accanto alla tribuna Vip


----------



## Carlitos86 (20 Aprile 2019)

Partita tra squadre conciate malissimo. Dovessi scegliere, perderei questa per prendere i 3 punti a Torino, ma senza pensarci un secondo...


----------



## davidelynch (20 Aprile 2019)

Come minimo durerà 120 minuti e usciremo ai rigori.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Aprile 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> non per merito nostro, Roma e Atalanta devono ancora giocare



adesso manca solo il pareggio dell Atalanta 
però credo che sarà una goleada da ambo le parti


----------



## Ambrole (20 Aprile 2019)

Proviamo almeno a vincere contro una delle poche squadre patetiche quanto noi

Reina
Calabria Musacchio romagnoli rr
kessie bakayoko paqueta
Casti piatek Borini

Fondamentale tenere fuori
Biglia Suso chala
Cosi almeno giochiamo 11 contro 11
Se proprio paqueta nn ce la fa, dentro chala...giocheremo in 10


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Lazio, semifinale di ritorno della Coppa Italia 2018/2019. Si gioca mercoledì 24 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Si riparte dallo 0-0 della partita di andata. Il Milan, per accedere alla finale, deve vincere. Un pareggio con reti qualificherebbe la Lazio. Con lo 0-0 si andrebbe ai supplementari.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2019)

1-1 e usciamo e proviamo a concentrarci sulle partite davvero importanti. Meglio che i supplementari.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Lazio, semifinale di ritorno della Coppa Italia 2018/2019. Si gioca mercoledì 24 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Si riparte dallo 0-0 della partita di andata. Il Milan, per accedere alla finale, deve vincere. Un pareggio con reti qualificherebbe la Lazio. Con lo 0-0 si andrebbe ai supplementari.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 1-1 e usciamo e proviamo a concentrarci sulle partite davvero importanti. Meglio che i supplementari.



Dopo tutto ciò che è successo la Lazietta infame va rispedita a Roma e affogata nella Cloaca Maxima. Punto. Ci manca solo che dopo 30 anni che le prendono da noi a San Siro ora ci eliminino.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dopo tutto ciò che è successo la Lazietta infame va rispedita a Roma e affogata nella Cloaca Maxima. Punto. Ci manca solo che dopo 30 anni che le prendono da noi a San Siro ora ci eliminino.


In coppa Italia ci hanno battuto a San Siro anche con Ancelotti altro che 30 anni


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In coppa Italia ci hanno battuto a San Siro anche con Ancelotti altro che 30 anni



Anche con Inzaghi in panchina fummo sconfitti a San Siro dalla Lazio, tra l'altro con gol di biglia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In coppa Italia ci hanno battuto a San Siro anche con Ancelotti altro che 30 anni



È vero, mi ero confuso con l’imbattibilità in campionato. In ogni caso dopo quello che è successo vanno battuti, specie adesso che sono a terra dopo la sconfitta in casa con l’ultima in classifica (strano, con tutti i fenomeni superiori ai nostri che hanno, come diceva Acerbi).

P.s secondo me Milinkovic si è fatto espellere apposta, è già nostro.


----------



## Solo (21 Aprile 2019)

Con la nostra fortuna perderemo ai rigori.

Squadra cotta dopo i supplementari, uno o due infortuni ed altra mazzata psicologica.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> P.s secondo me Milinkovic si è fatto espellere apposta, è già nostro.



Come si evince da post partita Milan-Lazio, la Lazio ci odia. Non ci darebbe mai MS.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Aprile 2019)

Io me la giocherei alla morte, tanto la Champions è utopia per noi, almeno la Coppa Italia è pur sempre un trofeo e ci garantirebbe un posto in Europa League, cosa tutt'altro che scontata per questo Milan gattusiano.


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Aprile 2019)

Turn over di massa: 
Reina
Abate Caldara Romagnoli Laxalt
Kessie Biglia Calhanoglu
Castillejo Cutrone Borini

A Torino si va con Gigio, Baka, RR, Conti, Piatek, Paquetà e Suso titolari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io me la giocherei alla morte, tanto la Champions è utopia per noi, almeno la Coppa Italia è pur sempre un trofeo e ci garantirebbe un posto in Europa League, cosa tutt'altro che scontata per questo Milan gattusiano.



Visto che lo scrivi da Gennaio e siamo ancora lì non capisco se lo fai per una questione di scaramanzia o meno.


----------



## Djici (21 Aprile 2019)

Non si fanno calcoli.
Si gioca alla morte sia in coppa Italia che in campionato. 
Non capisco come si faccia a schifare un trofeo che si può vincere in 180 minuti anche se economicamente e per il nostro futuro e più importante il quarto posto.


----------



## Boomer (21 Aprile 2019)

Ci arano.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Visto che lo scrivi da Gennaio e siamo ancora lì non capisco se lo fai per una questione di scaramanzia o meno.



A dire il vero è dopo Milan-Chievo 3-1 ad Ottobre che dico che non andremo in CL con questo allenatore. La mia è convinzione, non è scaramanzia.


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A dire il vero è dopo Milan-Chievo 3-1 ad Ottobre che dico che non andremo in CL con questo allenatore. La mia è convinzione, non è scaramanzia.



Se continui a portare bene continua a dirlo per favore, pur di andare in CL è giusto aggrapparsi ad ogni amuleto


----------



## Marcex7 (22 Aprile 2019)

Se il vero Milan è quello del Tardini,cerchiamo di uscire e di non farci troppo male.Non siamo nella condizione di giocare per 2 obiettivi.
Potrebbe essere una partita molto dura da un punto di vista fisico/psicologico e noi abbiamo altro a cui pensare adesso.
È una questione di priorità e nient'altro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2019)

*Arbitra Mazzoleni. Massa e Alassio al VAR*


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Arbitra Mazzoleni. Massa e Alassio al VAR*



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Aprile 2019)

Eliminazione matematica


----------



## Raryof (22 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non si fanno calcoli.
> Si gioca alla morte sia in coppa Italia che in campionato.
> Non capisco come si faccia a schifare un trofeo che si può vincere in 180 minuti anche se economicamente e per il nostro futuro e più importante il quarto posto.



Vincere la coppa Italia significa andare a giocare un altro trofeo come la Supercoppa e prendersi 3-4 mln per una partita.
All'Inter di finali in questi anni non ne hanno viste nemmeno per sbaglio.


----------



## Djici (22 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Vincere la coppa Italia significa andare a giocare un altro trofeo come la Supercoppa e prendersi 3-4 mln per una partita.
> All'Inter di finali in questi anni non ne hanno viste nemmeno per sbaglio.



Pero e assurdo come in molti snobbano un trofeo che si può vincere in 180 minuti giocando contro Lazio e o l'Atalanta o la fiorentina... E quando mai avremo un altra occasione simile.
Niente Juve Napoli Inter e Roma... 
Portiamola à casa.


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Arbitra Mazzoleni. Massa e Alassio al VAR*



.


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Arbitra Mazzoleni. Massa e Alassio al VAR*



Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Pero e assurdo come in molti snobbano un trofeo che si può vincere in 180 minuti giocando contro Lazio e o l'Atalanta o la fiorentina... E quando mai avremo un altra occasione simile.
> Niente Juve Napoli Inter e Roma...
> Portiamola à casa.



Ma lascia perdere, si parla di sport e vittorie, poi l' unica cosa che possiamo davvero vincere la snobbiamo


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma lascia perdere, si parla di sport e vittorie, poi l' unica cosa che possiamo davvero vincere la snobbiamo



C'è troppa pressione sul Milan e sull'obiettivo Champions e il nostro allenatore palesemente non sa preparare le finali. Per noi è vitale il quarto posto in campionato, se arriviamo quinti e perdiamo pure la finale di Coppa Italia contro un Gasperini o un Montella sinceramente non lo reggerei. Preferisco uscire subito.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> C'è troppa pressione sul Milan e sull'obiettivo Champions e il nostro allenatore palesemente non sa preparare le finali. Per noi è vitale il quarto posto in campionato, se arriviamo quinti e perdiamo pure la finale di Coppa Italia contro un Gasperini o un Montella sinceramente non lo reggerei. Preferisco uscire subito.



Ma dai! Ma mancano 90 minuti dopo la partita con la Lazio, ma è calcio, ma che problemi ti fai? almeno tu... e proviamo a vincerla sta coppetta!

Figurati se devo star qui a preoccuparmi se Gasperson o Montella ci battono in finale... se capita pazienza


----------



## jacky (22 Aprile 2019)

Ma questo non fa mai un cambio?
Secondo me in spogliatoio c'è un clima pesantissimo...


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma dai! Ma mancano 90 minuti dopo la partita con la Lazio, ma è calcio, ma che problemi ti fai? almeno tu... e proviamo a vincerla sta coppetta!
> 
> Figurati se devo star qui a preoccuparmi se Gasperson o Montella ci battono in finale... se capita pazienza



Seriamente secondo te per il nostro spogliatoio preparare la finale di Coppa Italia sarebbe motivante o sarebbe solo uno stress in più. Se fossi certo della prima, non avrei ovviamente dubbi. 
Ma vedendo come sono stati preparati tutti i big match sono assai perplesso.


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset



.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Seriamente secondo te per il nostro spogliatoio preparare la finale di Coppa Italia sarebbe motivante o sarebbe solo uno stress in più. Se fossi certo della prima, non avrei ovviamente dubbi.
> Ma vedendo come sono stati preparati tutti i big match sono assai perplesso.



Non si puo considerare una qualsiasi finale, una cosa negativa. Dai roten!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non si puo considerare una qualsiasi finale, una cosa negativa. Dai roten!!!!!!!!!



Stiamo parlando di una finale di cui abbiamo solo da perdere. Vincere una coppetta contro Atalanta o Fiorentina non porta gloria. Perderla porterà disastri. Specie se non si piglia il 4o posto.

Detto questo spero di vincerle tutte in campionato e in coppa ma speravo anche nel 3o posto prima del derby.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset



.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Aprile 2019)

A seconda di come vanno le cose la Coppa Italia potrebbe essere la scialuppa di salvataggio della stagione...
Per certi versi questa partita potrebbe essere la più importante di questo finale di stagione


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di una finale di cui abbiamo solo da perdere. Vincere una coppetta contro Atalanta o Fiorentina non porta gloria. Perderla porterà disastri. Specie se non si piglia il 4o posto.
> 
> Detto questo spero di vincerle tutte in campionato e in coppa ma speravo anche nel 3o posto prima del derby.



Se non altro vincere sta Coppa ci eviterebbe i preliminari di Europa League in caso di tracollo totale in campionato


----------



## MarcoG (22 Aprile 2019)

La coppa va vinta perché è una buona occasione. Sono occasioni che vanno sfruttate. Punto.


----------



## Ambrole (22 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Seriamente secondo te per il nostro spogliatoio preparare la finale di Coppa Italia sarebbe motivante o sarebbe solo uno stress in più. Se fossi certo della prima, non avrei ovviamente dubbi.
> Ma vedendo come sono stati preparati tutti i big match sono assai perplesso.



Ma che discorsi sono....
È una occasione imperdibile. Il quarto posto stiamo facendo di tutto per perderlo, cerchiamo almeno di centrare la coppa, per una volta che Juve napoli roma e Inter sono fuori


----------



## kipstar (22 Aprile 2019)

vedendo il lotto delle squadre rimaste in lizza per vincerla direi che è una occasione da non perdere.....
si gioca partita per partita dando il massimo......e poi si vede....
quello che è evidentemente preoccupante sono le prestazioni offerte nell'ultimo mese e mezzo....e che non fa essere positivi....e che mi fa dire che non credo che andremo in CL..e che la coppa italia sarebbe un grande traguardo ma nemmeno quello al momento lo vedo di facile portata
ovviamente spero il contrario..... ma tant'è....


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2019)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky

Milan 3-4-3

Reina
Musacchio
Caldara
Romagnoli
Calabria
Kessie
Bakayoko
Laxalt
Suso
Piatek
Castillejo
Lazio 3-5-2

Strakosha
Bastos
Felipe
Acerbi
Romulo
Savic
Leiva
Alberto
Lulic
Correa
Immobile*


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Milan 3-4-3
> 
> ...



Sbaglio o Calabria non giocava a centrocampo da Milan-Fiorentina 0-1? Per non parlare di romagnoli a lato, conti specialista nel modulo lasciato fuori...


----------



## Mic (23 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o Calabria non giocava a centrocampo da Milan-Fiorentina 0-1? Per non parlare di romagnoli a lato, conti specialista nel modulo lasciato fuori...



tutto vero, più che un miracolo io vedo un miracolato.
Spiace tanto ma non capisce nulla di calcio


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Milan 3-4-3
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Milan 3-4-3
> 
> ...



si scrive 3-4-3 ma si legge 5-2-2-1 
risultato migliore che si può ottenere? supplementari e rigori, proprio quello che dovremmo evitare


----------



## pazzomania (24 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si scrive 3-4-3 ma si legge 5-2-2-1
> risultato migliore che si può ottenere? supplementari e rigori, proprio quello che dovremmo evitare



5-4-1


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Come si evince da post partita Milan-Lazio, la Lazio ci odia. Non ci darebbe mai MS.



lotito non guarda certe sottigliezze, pensa solo ai soldi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma lascia perdere, si parla di sport e vittorie, poi l' unica cosa che possiamo davvero vincere la snobbiamo



quotone


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Andiamo in campo IN CASA, in una partita da vincere con 7 giocatori (+ il portiere) votati a difendere..fate voi


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o Calabria non giocava a centrocampo da Milan-Fiorentina 0-1? Per non parlare di romagnoli a lato, conti specialista nel modulo lasciato fuori...



tutti diciamo da mesi che per conti ci vuole questo modulo, e quando lo fa non mette conti ahahahahhaahah!! vedremo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Aprile 2019)

servirà impegno massimo, è pur sempre un trofeo che a noi manca da tantissimo tempo e senza Juve le possibilità di portarla a casa aumentano. Io ci tengo tantissimo!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Milan 3-4-3
> 
> ...



5-4-1 in realtà, con Caldara che non gioca da mesi, buttato nella mischia in una partita del genere, che rischia di essere anche cattiva. Conti schierato con il 442 e non con il suo modulo preferito...boh! Mettersi a specchio contro la Lazio può essere una buona idea però, staremo a vedere.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Vuole giocare a specchio Gattuso.
Speriamo bene.
Mi fanno paura i cambi di passo di correa e le imbucate di Alberto per Immobile.
Partita durissima.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Aprile 2019)

La formazione della paura, in casa, contro gente stuprata dal Chievo all'olimpico... Non ci sono più parole...


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*




A me di questa partita importa poco. 
Conta molto di più il quarto posto.

Più che altro da questa partita potremmo capire molto la tenuta sullo spogliatoio dopo che è emerso chiaramente che Gattuso si stia vedendo con Mendes per una nuova sistemazione.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



.


----------



## MarcoG (24 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

>



Schifo.
Ci faranno a pezzi.


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Aprile 2019)

La Lazio in questo momento è assai lontana dall'essere la miglior Lazio della stagione. L'abbiamo visto noi pochi giorni fa, ma ancor più l'ho visto in altre partite che ha disputato recentemente.
Secondo me siamo leggermente più forti noi (oggi), vorrei vedere tutto ma NON la difesa dello zero a zero fino ai rigori. Tutto, ma non questo, per favore. Ogni altro risultato, giocandocela a viso aperto, lo accetto.


----------



## Ambrole (24 Aprile 2019)

È una partita importantissima, per la coppa e per il morale, se si esce stasera sarà crisi nera. Serve una super prestazione che ridia morale e bisogna vedere se lo stato di forma può migliorare un po' rispetto alle ultime uscite.
Se dovessimo miracolosamente centrare il quarto posto secondo me sul mercato ne vedremo delle belle. In caso contrario saranno peni senza zucchero


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o Calabria non giocava a centrocampo da Milan-Fiorentina 0-1? Per non parlare di romagnoli a lato, conti specialista nel modulo lasciato fuori...



Con la Fiorentina Calabria giocò da mezzala destra, oggi dovrebbe giocare da quinto, non proprio la stessa cosa.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Sarà la solita battaglia.
Determinante il gioco dei nostri trequarti alle spalle delle loro mezzali che hanno grande difficoltà nelle coperture.
In campionato il saper sfruttare questo loro punto debole fu determinante.
Comunque penso sarà il solito match equilibratissimo che si deciderà sugli episodi, come sempre quando giochiamo con la Lazio.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Le partite , come dico sempre, si vincono e si perdono tecnicamente.
Con questa difesa a tre la prima impostazione e il giro-palla dovrebbero essere molti sicuri e tranquilli per arrivare a giocare poi in ampiezza con gli esterni.
La mediana però è prettamente muscolare e non avremo grandi idee e grandi soluzioni.
Senza calha perdiamo infatti il gioco lungo col rischio che baka e kessie giochino troppo scolastici.
A sinistra abbiamo tantissima gamba con laxalt e Castilejo ma ho molti dubbi circa la loro capacità di duettare , a destra la vedo dura : suso potrà godere del gioco e dei movimenti di calabria ma temo kessie sarà molto più bloccato e guardingo.
Suso credo giocherà molto basso e accentrato.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Conti no lo vede proprio,maledetta capra


----------



## showtaarabt (24 Aprile 2019)

Io che di calcio ne capisco NETTAMENTE più di Gattuso ma non ho le sue raccomandazioni giocherei:

Reina;

Caldara,Romagnoli,Rodriguez;

Conti,Kessie,Bakayoko,Laxalt;

Paquetà;

Piatek,Cutrone.


----------



## Pit96 (24 Aprile 2019)

Oggi sono allo stadio

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Io sono pessimista, secondo me la nostra stagione è finita dopo la sconfitta nel derby.


----------



## evangel33 (24 Aprile 2019)

Striscioni inneggianti Mussolini, coro razzista verso Bakayoko appena fuori dal nostro stadio. (Gravina? Giorgetti? Tommasi? Nulla da dire?)
Se esiste un dio del calcio oggi Baka fa gol e caccia fuori sti laziali perdenti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Striscioni inneggianti Mussolini, coro razzista verso Bakayoko appena fuori dal nostro stadio. (Gravina? Giorgetti? Tommasi? Nulla da dire?)
> Se esiste un dio del calcio oggi Baka fa gol e caccia fuori sti laziali perdenti



Stasera voglio vedere la Lazietta uscire da San Siro non solo sconfitta, ma umiliata.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Aprile 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Striscioni inneggianti Mussolini, coro razzista verso Bakayoko appena fuori dal nostro stadio. (Gravina? Giorgetti? Tommasi? Nulla da dire?)
> Se esiste un dio del calcio oggi Baka fa gol e caccia fuori sti laziali perdenti



Ma nessuno può far niente? Dove c'è la autorità??


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Aprile 2019)

Puntiamo tutto sui cori razzisti, dai


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Magari ce la danno vinta a tavolino così manco scendiamo in campo e ci risparmiamo per il Torino


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

*Ufficiali 

MILAN (3-4-3): Reina; Caldara, Musacchio, Romagnoli; Calabria, Kessie, Bakayoko, Laxalt; Suso, Piatek, Castillejo. A disp. G. Donnarumma, A. Donnarumma, Abate, Rodriguez, Conti, Zapata, Bertolacci, Biglia, Paquetà, Borini, Calhanoglu, Cutrone. Allenatore: Gennaro Gattuso.

LAZIO (3-5-2): Strakosha; Bastos, Luiz Felipe, Acerbi; Romulo, Milinkovic-Savic, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Immobile, Correa. A disp: Proto, Guerrieri, Wallace, Patric, Durmisi, Marusic, Cataldi, Badelj, Parolo, Neto, Jordao, Caicedo. Allenatore: Simone Inzaghi*


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (3-4-3): Reina; Caldara, Musacchio, Romagnoli; Calabria, Kessie, Bakayoko, Laxalt; Suso, Piatek, Castillejo. A disp. G. Donnarumma, A. Donnarumma, Abate, Rodriguez, Conti, Zapata, Bertolacci, Biglia, Paquetà, Borini, Calhanoglu, Cutrone. Allenatore: Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-2): Strakosha; Bastos, Luiz Felipe, Acerbi; Romulo, Milinkovic-Savic, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Immobile, Correa. A disp: Proto, Guerrieri, Wallace, Patric, Durmisi, Marusic, Cataldi, Badelj, Parolo, Neto, Jordao, Caicedo. Allenatore: Simone Inzaghi



Forza Milan!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2019)

Puntiamo alla vittoria a tavolino, missà che è l'unica stasera


----------



## chicagousait (24 Aprile 2019)

Non sono per nulla positiva oggi, considerate le nostre precedenti prestazioni in campo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Aprile 2019)

Buttarli fuori un'altra volta sarebbe una goduria immensa.


----------



## Heaven (24 Aprile 2019)

Sarà tosta. Forza Milan!


----------



## Solo (24 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo di vincere a tavolino dopo pochi minuti.

Win-win.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (3-4-3): Reina; Caldara, Musacchio, Romagnoli; Calabria, Kessie, Bakayoko, Laxalt; Suso, Piatek, Castillejo. A disp. G. Donnarumma, A. Donnarumma, Abate, Rodriguez, Conti, Zapata, Bertolacci, Biglia, Paquetà, Borini, Calhanoglu, Cutrone. Allenatore: Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-2): Strakosha; Bastos, Luiz Felipe, Acerbi; Romulo, Milinkovic-Savic, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Immobile, Correa. A disp: Proto, Guerrieri, Wallace, Patric, Durmisi, Marusic, Cataldi, Badelj, Parolo, Neto, Jordao, Caicedo. Allenatore: Simone Inzaghi*



.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (3-4-3): Reina; Caldara, Musacchio, Romagnoli; Calabria, Kessie, Bakayoko, Laxalt; Suso, Piatek, Castillejo. A disp. G. Donnarumma, A. Donnarumma, Abate, Rodriguez, Conti, Zapata, Bertolacci, Biglia, Paquetà, Borini, Calhanoglu, Cutrone. Allenatore: Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-2): Strakosha; Bastos, Luiz Felipe, Acerbi; Romulo, Milinkovic-Savic, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Immobile, Correa. A disp: Proto, Guerrieri, Wallace, Patric, Durmisi, Marusic, Cataldi, Badelj, Parolo, Neto, Jordao, Caicedo. Allenatore: Simone Inzaghi*



La vittoria pottrebbe darci anche una gran spinta per il finale di campionato quindi va vinta in qualunque modo 
Pensavo tenessero fuori sms


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Aprile 2019)

Forza Cori Razzisti, siete la nostra unica speranza!


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Vediamo se riusciamo a portarne a casa una


----------



## 6milan (24 Aprile 2019)

Forza diavolo


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Ottimo i fuorigioco dei 3 dietro


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2019)

Aaaah i tiri ribattuti di Suso...


----------



## Wildbone (24 Aprile 2019)

Savic ha rischiato i legamenti. Ahia.


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Aprile 2019)

Se bakayoko prende le misure diventa un fenomeno.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Sugo


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

suso è inguardabile


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Con Sugo perennemente in 10


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Savic ha rischiato i legamenti. Ahia.



ahiaaa

ah no solo caviglia...


----------



## 6milan (24 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi é inutile, nn é una questione di modulo, qui si vede proprio che mancano le idee, il gioco latita, nn sanno che fare, solita palla a suso e segno della croce, movimento senza palla manco a dirlo e quel povero piatek lasciato sempre solo tra i centrali laziali


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

come vi sembra casti in quella posizione? a me nullo...


----------



## chicagousait (24 Aprile 2019)

Stanno sempre a terra i laziali


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Male male male aspetteremo il gol della Lazio


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Da metà campo in su il nulla cosmico


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

Qualcuno puó inviarmi una foto della porta della Lazio?
Ancora non si é vista.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Non sanno cosa fare con la palla.. zero movimenti


----------



## R41D3N (24 Aprile 2019)

Siamo sterili. Loro vanno dentro in verticale con tanta, troppa facilità


----------



## Heaven (24 Aprile 2019)

Calabria è inutile in quella posizione


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Aprile 2019)

Povero Piatek


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

piatek giuro non ricordavo giocasse ahahahha!!!!!


che noia, trinità sul 4 mi sta tentando di brutto


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

il solito sportivissimo acerbi che tutte le volte che casca uno del milan lo manda a faculo col braccio


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Non corriamo. Non giochiamo il pallone. Cosa ci facciamo in campo?


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Aprile 2019)

La nostra fortuna è Immobile.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

16 mesi signori e non si riesce a verticalizzare una palla


----------



## 6milan (24 Aprile 2019)

Ma é possibile che ad ogni calcio d'angolo a favore subiamo un contropiede?


----------



## Heaven (24 Aprile 2019)

La catena Laxalt-Castillejo è veramente di livello bassissimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> La catena Laxalt-Castillejo è veramente di livello bassissimo.



l'altra è pure peggio


----------



## Boomer (24 Aprile 2019)

Casti fuori ruolo , poraccio. Dura giocare con laxalt e senza schemi grazie a Tusogat.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Aprile 2019)

5 difensori, 2 mediani, due esterni bloccati a metà campo, e il solito, povero Piatek a fare l'eremita lì davanti.


----------



## malos (24 Aprile 2019)

Solita partitaccia.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Non abbiamo tecnica per giocare nello stretto. Ci credo che siamo sterili, l'unico modo è arrivare sulla trequarti e provare con cross alti. In altro modo ci mancano proprio i mezzi tecnici per arrivare avanti la porta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

Contate quanti secondi tiene la palla tra i piedi un giocatore del Milan.

Poi andate a vedervi Ajax, Tottenham, City e poi ne parliamo.


----------



## LukeLike (24 Aprile 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> La catena Laxalt-Castillejo è veramente di livello bassissimo.



Pensa che l'alternativa è Rodriguez-Borini...


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Che ciuccio kessie


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Aprile 2019)

Caldara fuori forma, che e una cosa normalissimo se non giochi tutto l'anno.
E stato buttato in mezzo oggi


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Che ignoranza Kessie


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Aprile 2019)

La forza da leoni di questa squadra sui social è enorme. Il problema è che poi arrivano le partite vere


----------



## ispanicojon7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Serve gente con tecnica a centrocampo che sappia anche cosa cosa fare con il pallone, basta falegnami ...


----------



## chicagousait (24 Aprile 2019)

I tiri di Suso sempre ribattuti


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

L'irreprensibile Calabria! Non sapevo che avesse anche il sinistro


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Sugo e le giocate fini a se stesso


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'irreprensibile Calabria! Non sapevo che avesse anche il sinistro



ahahahahaha cit.!!!!

oh, sono fermi..... ma come fai a creare a questa velocità??


----------



## ispanicojon7 (24 Aprile 2019)

qualcuno mi spiega perche' ci sono sempre 2 uomini per battere un calcio d'angolo ?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Piatek ha toccato esattamente 0 palloni.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Piatek ha toccato esattamente 0 palloni.



Higuain appena ha capito la solfa è scappato via a gambe levate


----------



## Boomer (24 Aprile 2019)

Chiunque difende tusogat sappia che le partite con lui saranno sempre cosi con qualsiasi giocatore. Immaginatevelo allenatore dell'Ajax...


----------



## 6milan (24 Aprile 2019)

Caldara in 30 minuti ha toccato più palloni di Piatek da quando é al milan


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Non usciamo più dalla nostra meta campo


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> qualcuno mi spiega perche' ci sono sempre 2 uomini per battere un calcio d'angolo ?



per prendere meglio i contropiede. se no è più difficile


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

Puntiamo ai rigori?


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

"Rino vorrebbe essere il 12 in campo"...leggono nel pensiero?


----------



## Cataldinho (24 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 16 mesi signori e non si riesce a verticalizzare una palla


Nessuna verticalizzazione, nessun triangolo, nessuna sovrapposizione, statici nelle loro posizioni. Non sembrano calciatori veri, ma pezzi di subbuteo a grandezza naturale.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Come battiamo noi i corner nessuno mai


----------



## Boomer (24 Aprile 2019)

La nuova tecnica di Rattuso è di prendere contropiedi da corner battuti male? pazzesco


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

L'anticalcio entrambe le squadre. Se penso a City Tottenham...

Partita da preparare sapendo di dover fare 2 gol perchè la Lazio uno probabilmente te lo farà, e la nostra unica occasione è un tiro di Calabria... Gattuso aspetta solo il golletto che ci taglierà fuori dalla finale insomma


----------



## Milo (24 Aprile 2019)

Ho acceso solo ora, come sta giocando caldara?


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Calabria si infortuna ad ogni partita. Via nell'umido pure lui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ho acceso solo ora, come sta giocando caldara?



in pratica nessuno ha fatto niente. raramente si vedono partite così, se non guardi il milan


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Calabria testa di c. Voleva prendere goal prima di uscire?


----------



## Milo (24 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in pratica nessuno ha fatto niente. raramente si vedono partite così, se non guardi il milan



Non mi sono perso niente allora, ok grazie!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Bah, i tiri in porta sono una chimera in questa squadra.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Siamo veramente scarsi. Incredibile. Tecnicamente insulsi


----------



## malos (24 Aprile 2019)

L'importante è non tirarla ai supplementari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

ma chi cavolo paga un biglietto per vedere sta roba? involuzione mostruosa...


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

I tiri di Sugo


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Ma dove tira questo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

Le quote di nessun gol visualizzate a bordo campo sono passate da 7 a 3,35....


----------



## Igniorante (24 Aprile 2019)

Suso e Kessie sono una roba inguardabile


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Bel tiro Suso.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

Sugo ahahahah


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Anche cacciando Gattuso ormai questi hanno imparato gli automatismi per giocare così. Sarà difficile farli cambiare servirà un grande lavoro


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Aprile 2019)

Che tiraccio Suso col suo piede... mah!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

malos ha scritto:


> L'importante è non tirarla ai supplementari.




This


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Angolo per noi, ho paura di un loro contropiede adesso.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

malos ha scritto:


> L'importante è non tirarla ai supplementari.



Figurati.

Ma giochiamo talmente molli che possiamo fare 30' in più senza sudare


----------



## Albijol (24 Aprile 2019)

Susina ha perso pure la capacità di tirare


----------



## Solo (24 Aprile 2019)

Solita noia...

Che palle.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

sto cambio di modulo a cosa è servito esattamente ? 

il gioco mi sembra un pò più fluido (e te credo, manca la turca), ma non creiamo lo straccio di un tiro, rendiamoci conto. 

se non era per quel tiro di calabria, erano 45 minuti di NULLA più totale.


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo avuto qualche occasione per sbaglio della Lazio


----------



## R41D3N (24 Aprile 2019)

Romulo versione Messi


----------



## Boomer (24 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sto cambio di modulo a cosa è servito esattamente ?
> 
> il gioco mi sembra un pò più fluido (e te credo, manca la turca), ma non creiamo lo straccio di un tiro, rendiamoci conto.
> 
> se non era per quel tiro di calabria, erano 45 minuti di NULLA più totale.



Non è un problema di modulo. L'unica tattica di Rattuso è tenere i giocatori bloccati per non prendere gol e contropiedi ( anche se ci riesce comunque perchè non sa creare schemi decenti sugli angoli ). Gino non è un allenatore di calcio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Dai ragazzi ma come si può pensare di vincerla così. Ma siamo ridicoli


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

Che schifo, mamma mia. Il solito primo tempo osceno di nulla più totale...


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Bastos ottimo potrebbe giocare nel Milan


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Basta dai fate segnare la Lazio


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Santo cielo...

Grande Reina


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Che tiraccio Suso col suo piede... mah!



e suso viene considerato il nostro giocatore più tecnico, pensa gli altri allora.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Cosa ci proporrà nel 2 tempo gino? Chalanoglu al posto di baka?Cutrone al posto di Piatek?oppure brucia un cambio con RR?


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Aprile 2019)

Grazie Reina.
Non ci siamo, non ci siamo proprio.


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

Loro un golletto e hanno fatto... scontato che arriverà


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Aprile 2019)

Solita partita indecente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Un'azione così della Lazio con delle triangolazioni noi non la facciamo da quanto?


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Aprile 2019)

non arriva una palla a Piatek! Che scandalo!


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

Comunque ragazzi, in avanti ci potrebbe essere pure Messi... non toccherebbe lo stesso un pallone, una roba indescrivibile...


----------



## wildfrank (24 Aprile 2019)

Viva il calcio propositivo di Gattuso, meritava la lazio.


----------



## Solo (24 Aprile 2019)

Ma far partire Caldara dall'inizio quando non ha i 90 minuti nelle gambe e c'è il rischio supplementari che idea è comunque? Un cambio buttato...


----------



## 1972 (24 Aprile 2019)

castiieco altro insulto per questo glorioso stadio e la colpa non e' di reggio calabria......


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2019)

Il piacere di giocare totalmente a caso


----------



## 6milan (24 Aprile 2019)

Correa con gattuso che ruolo farebbe con gattuso? Incontrista?


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

senza paquetà non andiamo da nessuna parte. 

appena s'è fatto male lui, siamo crollati, pure in campionato intendo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Aprile 2019)

Neanche una verticalizzazione in 45',sono da cacciare tutti .T U T T I


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2019)

A piatek è arrivato almeno un pallone? Uno?


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Aprile 2019)

Come sempre giochiamo una melma...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2019)

Non sono neanche le 22 e già ho un sonno incredibile, grazie Milan


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Aprile 2019)

Certo che più di un tiro in porta a partita potremmo anche farlo...


----------



## Lambro (24 Aprile 2019)

Come sempre il nostro gioco offensivo non esiste, ma la differenza è tutta nell'avere gente che dribbla in verticale (lazio) e gente che dribbla all'indietro o da fermo (milan).

L'unico che ha tentato qualcosa è stato Baka all'inizio, poi è un inutile tocchettare per arrivare alle due ali che non sanno letteralmente che fare oggi (oggi..) e i due quinti che pure loro non comprendo dove stare e dove andare.

La Lazio mi da sempre l'idea di essere una squadra superiore a noi, ogni volta che ci giochiamo contro da qualche anno.


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> A piatek è arrivato almeno un pallone? Uno?



Per sicurezza nemmeno uno, non sia mai possa segnare


----------



## 1972 (24 Aprile 2019)

puntiamo ai rigori ci conviene.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2019)

Menzione d'onore per reina, unico decente in campo


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

il nostro miglior portiere in panca in tutta la stagione ed in campo un semigattaro.

laxalt e calabria non ce la fanno...

musacchio è un birillo, meglio zapata.

suso incommentabile, samu fuori posto e non adatto a questo gioco, piatek non s'è visto.

ottimi spunti di un 1o tempo splendido


----------



## Djici (24 Aprile 2019)

Solita partita del Milan...
Che noia. 
Non mi capacito come possano esserci amanti di calcio che non sono tifosi milanisti che guardano le nostre partite...


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Un'azione così della Lazio con delle triangolazioni noi non la facciamo da quanto?



da sampdoria milan con serginho e sheva probabilmente.


----------



## Lambro (24 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Un'azione così della Lazio con delle triangolazioni noi non la facciamo da quanto?



Da quando non abbiamo un giocatore come Correa, uno che ti punta e ti supera in verticale e che si propone senza palla.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> A piatek è arrivato almeno un pallone? Uno?



No.


----------



## R41D3N (24 Aprile 2019)

Questa squadra è qualcosa di inguardabile. È il nulla cosmico. Neanche in serie B sarebbe competitiva


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Tristezza infinita
Tristezza infinita
Tristezza infinita
Tristezza infinita

Come se stessimo perdendo 0-4


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

"Gattuso è straordinario" cit.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Aprile 2019)

Siamo una squadra senza allenatore, ragazzi.

Non abbiamo alcun tipo di schema offensivo. La palla gira da uno al altro senza alcun scopo, giusto per non buttarla a Strakosha. Su cosa stiamo puntando oggi? Cross, 1-2 centrali, tiri dalla distanza? Quale sarebbe la nostra tattica? Boh.

Poi anche sulle palle ferme si vede la mancanza di schemi. Corner tutti a caso, mai una rimessa che porta a qualcosa. Chi effettua la rimessa é sempre in cerca di compagni perche questi sono sempre fermi e si nascondono.
Da notare come per la Lazio una rimessa vicino alla nostra area porta sempre pericolo perche fanno movimente senza palla, chiaramente studiati.

Noi? Il nulla totale.


----------



## 11Leoni (24 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> senza paquetà non andiamo da nessuna parte.
> 
> appena s'è fatto male lui, siamo crollati, pure in campionato intendo.



Assolutamente..l'unico che può rendere un po imprevedibile questo gioco lento e piatto.


----------



## rot-schwarz (24 Aprile 2019)

Horror Picture Show Regia: Gattuso, orribile basta giocare cosi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

Mi chiedo in che posizione sia il Milan di Gattuso per gol segnati rispetto a quello di inzaghi. Qualcuno lo sa?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Comunque non dovremmo essere così sorpresi o scoraggiati, giochiamo così da tipo 2 anni, anche quando abbiamo fatto tutte quelle vittorie di fila, a parte un paio di partite, le abbiamo giocate tutte così.
Ancora mi vergogno per quel Milan-Sassuolo 1-0.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

"Questa partita sarà uno spot per il calcio italiano"


----------



## Boomer (24 Aprile 2019)

Riassunto del primo tempo :


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso ridicolo, il gioco non esiste. Dentro Paquetá


----------



## Devil man (24 Aprile 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Neanche una verticalizzazione in 45',sono da cacciare tutti .T U T T I



Il gioco di Gattuso è questo... Diga davanti e facciamo gol solo a culo o per un errore dell'avversario, Piatek in 3 partite non ha ricevuto un pallone... Il problema è che la squadra avversaria se attacca e attacca e attacca e attacca 1-2 gol li fa ormai hanno capito che noi non attacchiamo o facciamo schifo


----------



## Lambro (24 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque non dovremmo essere così sorpresi o scoraggiati, giochiamo così da tipo 2 anni, anche quando abbiamo fatto tutte quelle vittorie di fila, a parte un paio di partite, le abbiamo giocate tutte così.
> Ancora mi vergogno per quel Milan-Sassuolo 1-0.



Suso e Calhanoglu (ma anche Castillejo) sono esterni che bloccano il verticale, sono solo palleggiatori, non giocano senza palla non hanno velocità.
E' IMPOSSIBILE giocare al calcio in modo brillante con gente così in ruoli ormai chiave come gli esterni d'attacco.


----------



## 1972 (24 Aprile 2019)

c'e' mancato il veleno calma. adesso alziamo l'asticella e la portiamo a casa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso ormai improponibile... non può allenare a certi livelli. Torna a Creta salsicciaro.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Aprile 2019)

Il problema è la fase offensiva inesistente. Secondo me ,potremmo fargli molto male,se potessimo attaccare in maniera decente.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Partita davvero inutile. Comunque vada, la coppetta la alzerà quella che viene dall'altra parte del tabellone


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Brutto vedere che non arrivi neanche un pallone al vice capocannoniere del campionato.


----------



## IlMusagete (24 Aprile 2019)

Non so neanche che commentare guardate, è una roba troppo immonda come siamo messi in campo e di come facciamo il solletico agli avversari, i nostri tiri sono frutto di deviazioni fortuite arrivate sui nostri piedi, le uniche accelerazioni vengono da Baka che ogni tanto si mette in proprio e fa il break a centrocampo, non c'è traccia di uno sviluppo di gioco che sia UNO; ridatemi Miha, Seedorf, anche Inzaghi al posto di sto pseudo allenatore che non ci sta capendo NIENTE!!!


----------



## David Drills (24 Aprile 2019)

Castillejo ogni volta che deve stoppare il pallone sembra un giocatore di rugby, stessa sensibilità


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> senza paquetà non andiamo da nessuna parte.
> 
> appena s'è fatto male lui, siamo crollati, pure in campionato intendo.




Per forza, è l’unico che non ha due ferri da stiro montati al contrario al posto dei piedi. E l’infame in panchina ovviamente non lo fa giocare.

Gli venisse la gotta e l’orchite in questo momento.



IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Non so neanche che commentare guardate, è una roba troppo immonda come siamo messi in campo e di come facciamo il solletico agli avversari, i nostri tiri sono frutto di deviazioni fortuite arrivate sui nostri piedi, le uniche accelerazioni vengono da Baka che ogni tanto si mette in proprio e fa il break a centrocampo, non c'è traccia di uno sviluppo di gioco che sia UNO; ridatemi Miha, Seedorf, anche Inzaghi al posto di sto pseudo allenatore che non ci sta capendo NIENTE!!!



Ok tutto ma Inzaghi è il peggio del peggio del peggio del peggio del peggio. Perfino peggio del pescivendolo illetterato.


----------



## Garrincha (24 Aprile 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Neanche una verticalizzazione in 45',sono da cacciare tutti .T U T T I



Basta cacciarne uno


----------



## LukeLike (24 Aprile 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> c'e' mancato il veleno calma. adesso alziamo l'asticella e la portiamo a casa



Magari qualcuno della Lazio la tocca con mano nella sua area di rigore


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> c'e' mancato il veleno calma. adesso alziamo l'asticella e la portiamo a casa



Se alza l’asticella Bakayoko, fa il vuoto davanti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Aprile 2019)

Lo scrivo ora:

Nel secondo tempo entrera Cutrone. Per Piatek o Bakayoko. Un cambio talmente ignorante che lo do per scontato


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Aprile 2019)

Bello schifo, come sempre. Veramente uno scempio. Grazie Tusogat, si merita il cognome sconclusionato come le squadre che mette in campo. Chissà, un botta di fortuna con Conti-Piatek, o una invenzione di Paquetà, se mai dovesse entrare.
Pretendo un nuovo allenatore e giocatori con carattere, per la prossima stagione.


----------



## Garrincha (24 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per forza, è l’unico che non ha due ferri da stiro montati al contrario al posto dei piedi. E l’infame in panchina ovviamente non lo fa giocare.



Ora la differenza non lo fa più, Gattuso avrà rovinato anche lui rendendolo un centrocampista difensivo, potrebbe avere Mbappe e Salah sulle fasce e dopo un mese vedresti due ali bloccate in difesa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Gattuso ormai improponibile... non può allenare a certi livelli. Torna a Creta salsicciaro.



Io lo metterei a servire i panini fuori da San Siro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Non so se guardare anche il secondo tempo, a guardare sto Milan rischio un'ulcera alla retina.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Aprile 2019)

Il povero Piatek starà chiedendo di tornare al Genoa. Gli va bene anche il Cracovia, basta che gli arrivi qualche pallone ogni tanto.
Mai visto nulla del genere, nemmeno con Inzaghi e Brocchi.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo ora:
> 
> Nel secondo tempo entrera Cutrone. Per Piatek o Bakayoko. Un cambio talmente ignorante che lo do per scontato



è capace di fare entrare anche la sua turca o biglia, borini....gente utilissima per dare una svolta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ora la differenza non lo fa più, Gattuso avrà rovinato anche lui rendendolo un centrocampista difensivo, potrebbe avere Mbappe e Salah sulle fasce e dopo un mese vedresti due ali bloccate in difesa



Probabile, purtroppo.


----------



## Solo (24 Aprile 2019)

Mamma mia,.. Che parata.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Caldara coi piedi è scarsissimo.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Aprile 2019)

Mamma mia...


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Ma come si fa?


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

io suso non lo reggo più, giuro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

Stiamo rischiando un pó.

D’altronde con una squadra cosí proiettata all’attacco é inevitabile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

Quando vendiamo il sopravvalutatissimo Donnarumma per goderci 50/60 milioni?


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

La Lazio non vuole proprio segnare


----------



## chicagousait (24 Aprile 2019)

Sbaglia Suso e quasi abbiamo gol


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Iniziamo a cambiare qualcuno prima che ci segnano come al solito dai.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

4 occasioni in 10 minuti, ci manca il veleno


----------



## Heaven (24 Aprile 2019)

Mi manca Calhanoglu.

A Piatek dopo 52’ non è stato fatto manco un passaggio, normale quando giochi con 7 difensori


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io suso non lo reggo più, giuro.



Io lo spedirei a Prypiat, vedi tu.


----------



## R41D3N (24 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso ha dato una strigliata eh...si vede il veleno, la bava alla bocca!!


----------



## Solo (24 Aprile 2019)

Basta con 'sto scempio, basta!


----------



## Boomer (24 Aprile 2019)

Chi difende gattuso non tifa milan. Deve essere fatta ogni cosa per liberarsene per sempre. Deve essere firmata una clausola dove gli è impedito di tornare sotto forma di qualsiasi ruolo tecnico.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

Eccolo lì, si sta scaldando mister piedi da fabbro Cutrone ahahahaha bravo Gino, non ti smentisci mai.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Ci stanno prendendo a pallonate


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Reina contro tutti.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Aprile 2019)

A breve subiremo gol


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

Reina oggi versione vetro davanti alla porta


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Aprile 2019)

correra mi e sempre piaciuto


----------



## Solo (24 Aprile 2019)

Adesso non riusciamo neanche a difendere. Ottimo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Che roba immonda.


----------



## R41D3N (24 Aprile 2019)

Basta, spento! Non ce la faccio a vedere come siamo ridotti!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Chi difende gattuso non tifa milan. Deve essere fatta ogni cosa per liberarsene per sempre. Deve essere firmata una clausola dove gli è impedito di tornare sotto forma di qualsiasi ruolo tecnico.



Se fosse in mio potere gli imporrei, come detto, di servire panini fuori da San Siro per i prossimi 10 anni, e non sto scherzando. Non è una iperbole, se avessi il potere di farlo lo farei.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

Presi a pallate, ma non preoccupiamoci, siamo quarti (pluricit. Dei gattusers)


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

ahahahaahahahah entra la turca.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

Ma sbaglio o Castillejo viene attarrato dal pallone quando gli tocca la gamba?
É talmente instabile he basta lo tocchi il pallone per farlo cadere.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Presi a pallate, ma non preoccupiamoci, siamo quarti (pluricit. Dei gattusers)



Tu scherzi, ma quelli lo pensano veramente... Dopotutto per loro la squadra è da lotta retrocessione...


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2019)

Non vedeva lora


----------



## chicagousait (24 Aprile 2019)

Lo avevo chiamato


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Gol della Lazietta

Che scandalo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

Vantaggio meritatissimo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

Classico contropiede subito su corner....


----------



## 6milan (24 Aprile 2019)

Da calcio d'angolo gol incredibile


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2019)

Finita.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Corner Milan. Goal Lazio. Finalmente


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

Eccalla ahahah buffoni, come contro l’udinese


----------



## malos (24 Aprile 2019)

Giusto così.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Aprile 2019)

Finita...

Grazie gattuso...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Ahahah gol su contropiede da calcio d'angolo nostro battuto rasoterra!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (24 Aprile 2019)

da calcio d'angolo...


----------



## diavolo (24 Aprile 2019)

Sta facendo miracoli.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

si ma non è possibile sta cosa che OGNI foctuto angolo prendiamo un contropiede. 

TUTTI gli angoli nostri portano a un contropiede, è matematico. 

andate tutti a quel paese, gattuso in primis.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Il cambio che stravolge la partita


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Da calcio d'angolo gol incredibile



...come con l’Udinese.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Non se ne può davvero più


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Aprile 2019)

Inevitabile e meritato.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Tutti a casa. Via via.


----------



## Solo (24 Aprile 2019)

Ottimo dai. Almeno niente supplementari.

Adesso dentro la turca così raddoppiano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi, ma quelli lo pensano veramente... Dopotutto per loro la squadra è da lotta retrocessione...



Nel 1998 lo sarebbe, oggi è da quarto posto in agio vista la Serie A attuale, o meglio lo sarebbe con un allenatore decente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Aprile 2019)

ma si può prendere sempre questi goal da calcio d angolo nostro? Possibile che non ci sia un giocatore capace di battere un maledetto corner santo dio


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2019)

Addio... che vergogna!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

La cosa buona é che non giochiamo i supplementari


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Aprile 2019)

Basta basta gattuso bastaaaaa


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

Il miracolohhhh ahahahah, come contro l’udinese.


----------



## Igor91 (24 Aprile 2019)

Ma levare un centrale e mettere Paqueta???? Porca put*ana ma come ***** si fa?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

Se penso che il Chievo ha "battuto agile" la Lazio...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

I calci d'angolo a favore sono un pericolo ormai


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2019)

A parte il fatto che è il secondo gol identico che prendiamo nel giro di poche settimane, quel caprone di Suso non riesce proprio ad alzare la palla da terra? Basta con questo lumacone.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

Qualcuno lo esoneri ADESSO. Ed a fine partita abbia il coraggio di andargli a bestemmiare in faccia a sto mentecatto che abbiamo in panchina.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Kessie cammina. Via via.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Aprile 2019)

Da calcio d'angolo di contropiede. Ma un po di amor proprio il nostro mister non ce l'ha?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (24 Aprile 2019)

gattuso andava esonerato qualche settimana fa.., piu' rimane piu' fara' danni !!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

Raga, peró domenica immaginatevi quanto veleno in corpo avremo...


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Aprile 2019)

Penso che statisticamente mettiamo il record di goal subiti su angoli a favore


----------



## sipno (24 Aprile 2019)

A gattuso auguro di non trovare più lavoro nemmeno come netturbino.


----------



## Emme (24 Aprile 2019)

Adesso sí che la stagione é finita


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

lol che faccia Leonardo...


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Era una tragedia annunciata.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso primo nemico. Lo odio


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2019)

Giusto così. Siamo inguardabili.


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

Giusto così.

Chalanoglu fresco fresco invece di correre all'indietro prova il pressing in area di rigore...


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2019)

Son legnate che fanno bene (cit.)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

Coppa italia persa e tra due giornate saremmo decimi in classifica


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

Almeno c’é stata una pronta reazione


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Era una tragedia annunciata.



...non meritiamo nulla.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Non usciamo dalla nostra trequarti campo


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Adesso si vede tutta la qualità inesistente della nostra squadra. Finirà 0-1 senza dare mezzo pallone a Piatek.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

Com’è che era? Ah già, la stagione non è ancora finita, chi critica è prevenuto...ehhhh


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Aprile 2019)

Faceva caldo...


----------



## numero 3 (24 Aprile 2019)

Esonerarlo prima del 70° minuto..


----------



## Prealpi (24 Aprile 2019)

Ma cosa deve succedere ancora per esonerare questo pseudo allenatore


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Aprile 2019)

Sinceramente la Lazio mi sembra superiore sotto tutti i punti di vista.
Goal regalato ma vantaggio meritato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Aprile 2019)

Ho spento.

Che crepasse quel maledetto di Gattuso.

Chiamarlo allenatore é un insulto al mestiere. Un straracommandato ed incapace a livelli epici. 

E la seconda volta che subiamo gol su un nostro calcio d'angolo in poche settimane.
Per non parlare del gioco piu scadente d'Europa.

Ormai lo posso solo odiare.


----------



## Lambro (24 Aprile 2019)

Bè ci stavano prendendo a pallate, vincono tutti i contrasti sono più veloci e soprattutto più tecnici.
I nostri corner sono inguardabili nel 90% dei casi, mai uno teso ben fatto, alti lenti o bassi sul primo palo e via di contropiede.


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Aprile 2019)

Ci stanno dominando. Che imbarazzo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2019)

Ti giochi la finale in casa e fai catenaccio dal primo minuto, ben fatto Guttuso.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Aprile 2019)

I signori De Araujo e Maldini devono spiegare perché questo incompetente non sia stato esonerato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Suso SEMPRE per terra.


----------



## Boomer (24 Aprile 2019)

Signori e signori TUSOGAT


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

uno che non capisce che i calci d'angolo sono più pericolosi per noi che per gli avversari. e che non saporre rimedio....... e poi mi vengono a parlare di rosa..


----------



## diavolo (24 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> lol che faccia Leonardo...[/]
> Ha gravi colpe.


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Era una tragedia annunciata.



E' così. Solo Gattuso pensava di sfangarla al solito modo, ignobile...

Reazione nulla, grazie ragazzi


----------



## kekkopot (24 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si ma non è possibile sta cosa che OGNI foctuto angolo prendiamo un contropiede.
> 
> TUTTI gli angoli nostri portano a un contropiede, è matematico.
> 
> andate tutti a quel paese, gattuso in primis.


E' facile se non li sai battere gli angoli. O comunque se li si fa battere a chi non li sà calciare (la turca e sugo che poi casualmente sono titolari inamovibili)


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Ovviamente niente Paqueta. Entra Cutrone. Haha.


----------



## Konrad (24 Aprile 2019)

Ma CACCIATELO quell'INCOMPETENTE!!!
FA PIÙ DANNI DI UNA GRANDINE


ADESSO REGALA LA COPPA ALLA LAZIO E LA ZONA CL LA SALUTIAMO SABATO


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma si può prendere sempre questi goal da calcio d angolo nostro? Possibile che non ci sia un giocatore capace di battere un maledetto corner santo dio



finchè li batte quel cancro di suso sarà sempre così. 

gol fotocopia di quello preso con l'udinese.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> A gattuso auguro di non trovare più lavoro nemmeno come netturbino.



Questo maiale deve andarsene con ogni mezzo.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Aprile 2019)

Entra Cutrone. Non riusciamo a fare un'azione d'attacco, figurarsi segnare 2 gol


----------



## wildfrank (24 Aprile 2019)

Non vedo l'ora che questo strazio finisca. E speriamo sia rivoluzione a fine stagione, a partire.dal benservito a un allenatore improvvisato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

AC 0 tiri in porta.


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Esonero immediato


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

Comunque credo che si possa tranquillamente affermare che questa squadra (non) giocando così, non ne vincerà più una da qui alla fine. E' letteralmente impossibile.


----------



## Lambro (24 Aprile 2019)

Notare la meravigliosa reazione nostra.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Aprile 2019)

A questo punto piena fiducia a Leonardo, che mi sembra l'unico con le palle di fare scelte forti.
Se Maldini o altri non sono d'accordo con l'esonero della capra, possono levarsi di torno pure loro.


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso batterà record negativi anche stasera


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Aprile 2019)

a me a non arrivare 4o sarebbe una mazzata pesante..
non sappiamo superare la metacampo e attaccare!


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

Mi tengo stretto il punto cit. va a vendere pesce a Mendes, venduto!


----------



## chicagousait (24 Aprile 2019)

Avremmo rimpianto la pessima partita dell'andata e così è stato


----------



## Heaven (24 Aprile 2019)

Suso è un ratto


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Mettiamo mezza palla in area e quello fa il velo. Grande


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Comunque tra andata (in cui venimmo presi a pallate senza superare la metà campo) e ritorno meriteremmo di stare 6-0 sotto.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Aprile 2019)

Le dimissioni non le darà mai. Gattuso non ha abbastanza dignità.


----------



## Paolino (24 Aprile 2019)

Maledetto cagon calabrese


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Aprile 2019)

Sion, Palermo, OFI Creta, Pisa, Milan.

Maledetto, che sia maledetto. Personaggio schifoso e moralista falso. "Non saro mai un peso"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Le dimissioni non le darà mai. Gattuso non ha abbastanza dignità.



È un maiale.

È ora di urlarlo tutti insieme “UN MAIALE NON PUÒ ALLENARE!”.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Non facciamo un tiro in porta. Kessié da prendere a schiaffi, non lo voglio vedere più, come Suso e Calhanoglu. Gattuso ha chiuso ad alti livelli, a giugno torna a creta.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Com'era? all'occorrenza si farà da parte...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Aprile 2019)

Piatek imbarazzante e fastidiosissimo nelle ultime 7/8 partite. Da prendere a schiaffi, manco corre


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

Peccato ci avevo fatto la bocca alla finale di coppa Italia


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

Umiliati anche dalla Lazio. FATTO


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Sai le grasse risate dell' Atalanta. Si prenderanno il quarto posto e la Coppa Italia con un monte ingaggi che è meta del nostro


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Piatek imbarazzante e fastidiosissimo nelle ultime 7/8 partite. Da prendere a schiaffi, manco corre



Gattuso ci farebbe odiare anche MVB.


----------



## Anguus (24 Aprile 2019)

Oggi Piatek non vale mezzo Higuain. Gattuso sta riuscendo nell'impresa di rovinare 3 attaccanti in un anno. Con questo in panchina la nostra rosa perderà il 50% di valore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Se vogliono andare in CL (dubito che sia vero visto che ancora ci sta questo qua in panchina) devono cacciarlo stasera stessa.


----------



## Anguus (24 Aprile 2019)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Piatek imbarazzante e fastidiosissimo nelle ultime 7/8 partite. Da prendere a schiaffi, manco corre



Gattuso riuscirebbe nell'impresa di rovinare anche Messi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Com’è che era? Ah già la stagione non è ancora finita, chi critica è prevenuto...ehhhh


Il dramma di chi guarda solo i meri numeri senza guardare il resto. E' gente che poi si trincera dietro i " fatti concreti".

Ricordo i peggio post ironici e altro per le critiche quando si era terzi. D'altronde si era terzi, manco quarti in quel periodo, eppure era talmente palese lo schifo del Milan che era impossibile gioirne visto quanto era evidente che era una serie di colpi di culo mica da ridere... Tra un paio di giornate si finisce decimi, ma alla fine siamo stati terzi per un po' dai! Tutto a posto!


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Aprile 2019)

Siamo un'orchestra di suonatori allo sbando con un direttore che non conosce la musica.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se vogliono andare in CL (dubito che sia vero visto che ancora ci sta questo qua in panchina) devono cacciarlo stasera stessa.



Non avranno MAI le palle di farlo, MAI.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se vogliono andare in CL (dubito che sia vero visto che ancora ci sta questo qua in panchina) devono cacciarlo stasera stessa.




Esatto. VIA QUESTO MAIALE DALLA MIA SQUADRA!!!!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso va esonerato. Abbiamo ancora una speranza se mettiamo Leo in panca nelle ultime 5


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Quando ho visto la formazione l'avevo detto che tanto valeva far giocare Montolivo e Bertolacci.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Aprile 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Gattuso riuscirebbe nell'impresa di rovinare anche Messi.



Vero, però non salta nemmeno di testa


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Ma cos'è sta roba?neanche la reazione che avrebbe una Spal qualsiasi


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

Il nostro Wenger cit.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gattuso ci farebbe odiare anche MVB.



Non lo odio, però vedere la sufficienza quando serve rabbia no


----------



## AllanX (24 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Umiliati anche dalla Lazio. FATTO



Manca solo il gol di Acerbi e siamo apposto così


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Umiliati anche dalla Lazio. FATTO



prossimo step: farsi portare a spasso da walterone mazzarri.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non avranno MAI le palle di farlo, MAI.



Serve una scossa, andando avanti così rischiamo pure di finire sotto la Sampdoria.
Se non lo cacciano via stasera allora vuol dire che neanche la dirigenza vuole andare in Champions League realmente.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il dramma di chi guarda solo i meri numeri senza guardare il resto. E' gente che poi si trincera dietro i " fatti concreti".
> 
> Ricordo i peggio post ironici e altro per le critiche quando si era terzi. D'altronde si era terzi, manco quarti in quel periodo, eppure era talmente palese lo schifo del Milan che era impossibile gioirne visto quanto era evidente che era una serie di colpi di culo mica da ridere... Tra un paio di giornate si finisce decimi, ma alla fine siamo stati terzi per un po' dai! Tutto a posto!




Dopo domenica non potranno più dire neanche quello. Ma stanno preparando la scusa della rosa scarsa. Ho letto che perfino l’Atalanta ha una rosa superiore, capito il livello di malafede?


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Siamo morti


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il nostro Wenger cit.



lui è ancora peggio


----------



## ispanicojon7 (24 Aprile 2019)

abbiamo una minima speranza per la cl ma passa dall'esonero di gattuso questa sera 

allenatore che ha fatto , fa e fara' male ovunque andra' .


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Serve una scossa, andando avanti così rischiamo pure di finire sotto la Sampdoria.
> Se non lo cacciano via stasera allora vuol dire che neanche la dirigenza vuole andare in Champions League realmente.



Per fargli dire che ci ha lasciato al 4 posto?deve affondare con tutta la nave.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Ci vuole lo 0-2


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Serve una scossa, andando avanti così rischiamo pure di finire sotto la Sampdoria.
> Se non lo cacciano via stasera allora vuol dire che neanche la dirigenza vuole andare in Champions League realmente.



Come ho scritto prima, (non) giocando così è letteralmente impossibile pensare di vincerne una di partita da qui alla fine. Dovrebbero esonerarlo un millisecondo dopo il fischio finale, ma non lo faranno mai, fidati. D'altronde "siamo ancora quarti".


----------



## Anguus (24 Aprile 2019)

La formazione di stasera è la classica scelta di chi non sa più che pesci prendere a questo punto se non devo andare in Champions preferisco farlo con Leonardo in panchina anzichè proseguire con quest'agonia


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Tra andata e ritorno in entrambe le gare il portiere è stato il nostro migliore in campo.


----------



## Davidoff (24 Aprile 2019)

Il Milan è finito purtroppo, oggi come oggi non valiamo più di Torino o Samp. Occasione migliore di quest'anno per tornare in Champions non l'avremo più, ma grazie a mister veleno non c'è pericolo.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Segna solo in fuorigioco quest'altro


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Madonna santa sto Turco


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahahahaahah Calhanoglu


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

ma un replay decente sti cani della ray non ce l'hanno ? 

peggio della supercoppa italiana...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come ho scritto prima, (non) giocando così è letteralmente impossibile pensare di vincerne una di partita da qui alla fine. Dovrebbero esonerarlo un millisecondo dopo il fischio finale, ma non lo faranno mai, fidati. D'altronde "siamo ancora quarti".



Sta storia del "siamo ancora quarti" durerà ancora qualche ora, da Domenica saremo settimi e cacciarlo al settimo posto sarebbe troppo tardi.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

La balistica


----------



## kekkopot (24 Aprile 2019)

chalanoglu sbaglia i passaggi anche se appena entrato


----------



## Anguus (24 Aprile 2019)

Era dai tempi di Zalayeta che non vedevo un nero tuffarsi così bene


----------



## Lambro (24 Aprile 2019)

No ma che pallone ha dato ora Calhanoglu a Suso, piattone schiacciato e sbagliato e miliardesimo contropiede della nostra storia mandato a fruttane.
Che scarsezza signori.
E ci lamentavamo di Seedorf...


----------



## Cantastorie (24 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> abbiamo una minima speranza per la cl ma passa dall'esonero di gattuso questa sera
> 
> allenatore che ha fatto , fa e fara' male ovunque andra' .



Non lo esonerano a 3 giorni dalla partita di campionato (giusto o sbagliato che sia)


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

La turca, il grande gambione di Mirabelli, e quell’asino lo elogia per la balistica, ridicolo.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Aprile 2019)

anche la lazio chiaramente stasera sembra il real...poi in campionato sono 2 mesi che fa ridere e perde in casa contro il chievo...vabè...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (24 Aprile 2019)

abbiamo gente che vuole chala il prossimo anno ancora nel milan...


----------



## Milo (24 Aprile 2019)

Per me il finale di stagione va fatto per forza con piatek e Cutrone insieme con trequartista paqueta, mi sbaglierò ma mi pare che stanno giocando tutti tranne quello che se lo meriterebbe.


----------



## sipno (24 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi ma siamo scesi con 5 difensori... che messaggio potevano avere sti ragazzi?

Quello parla di veleno, ma mi sa che lo ha iniettato ai nostri!


ESONERATELO!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahaahah Calhanoglu




Davvero, cosa tenta di verticalizzare con quei ferri da stiro che ha al posto dei piedi?


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Bakayoko scandaloso a stare a terra per quel colpetto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

sembra stiano giocando con una palla da rugby, non riescono a stopparla e a metterla giù. ma lo fanno apposta????


----------



## Konrad (24 Aprile 2019)

Non vedeva l'ora quella melma di ammonire bakayoko


----------



## Anguus (24 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> anche la lazio chiaramente stasera sembra il real...poi in campionato sono 2 mesi che fa ridere e perde in casa contro il chievo...vabè...



Vorrei solo ricordare che con noi sembrava il Real anche il Frosinone, il Bologna, l'Udinese, il Parma...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> La formazione di stasera è la classica scelta di chi non sa più che pesci prendere a questo punto se non devo andare in Champions preferisco farlo con Leonardo in panchina anzichè proseguire con quest'agonia



Anche io l’ho pensata cosí.
Formazione della serie “non so piú che pesci pigliare, proviamo questa”


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2019)

Scesi in ciabatte.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sta storia del "siamo ancora quarti" durerà ancora qualche ora, da Domenica saremo settimi e cacciarlo al settimo posto sarebbe troppo tardi.



Ma io sono d'accordissimo con te, ma che ci vuoi fare, evidentemente il fantastico duo le palle non le ha...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> abbiamo una minima speranza per la cl ma passa dall'esonero di gattuso questa sera
> 
> allenatore che ha fatto , fa e fara' male ovunque andra' .



Anche io lo vorrei fuori dalle palle il prima possibile, ma al massimo andava fatto quando il Milan aveva qualche punto di vantaggio sulla quinta. Ora un cambio metterebbe la dirigenza nella melma totale nel caso in cui alla fine non si arrivasse quarti.

Già immagino un sacco di gente in malafede scrivere: "con gattuso eravamo ancora quarti" ecc.... Pioggia di melma enorme sulla società. 

L'errore è stato fatto a dicembre, bastava Donadoni ed eravamo in champion. Mi auguro solo sia stata una colpa forzata e non cercata


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Aprile 2019)

Si inizia a 3 e si finisce a 4 Ahaha questo non sta capendo un lazzo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Aprile 2019)

mi vergogno per loro. Veramente una roba imbarazzante. Al posto loro restituirei lo stipendio. Non si può essere giocatori di calcio in Serie A e giocare una partita del genere


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sembra stiano giocando con una palla da rugby, non riescono a stopparla e a metterla giù. ma lo fanno apposta????



Sono scarsi e basta. E con Gattuso rendono il 20% in meno di ciò che sarebbe nelle loro limitate possibilità di fabbri del pallone.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Aprile 2019)

Pero anche Mazzoleni non é un arbitro. Assurda la ammonizione di Bakayoko dopo un fallo da giallo scurissimo del gia ammonito Caicedo.

Ma siamo in Italia. tutto normale.


----------



## Milo (24 Aprile 2019)

Comunque tutte le partite che Gattuso ha provato a difendere, le ha perse tutte.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anche io lo vorrei fuori dalle palle il prima possibile, ma al massimo andava fatto quando il Milan aveva qualche punto di vantaggio sulla quinta. Ora un cambio metterebbe la dirigenza nella melma totale nel caso in cui alla fine non si arrivasse quarti.
> 
> Già immagino un sacco di gente in malafede scrivere: "con gattuso eravamo ancora quarti" ecc.... Pioggia di melma enorme sulla società.
> 
> L'errore è stato fatto a dicembre, bastava Donadoni ed eravamo in champion



Ma ragazzi, anche se ci mettessero una sedia, è umanamente possibile fare peggio di quanto abbiamo fatto negli ultimi 2 mesi?


----------



## wildfrank (24 Aprile 2019)

Vai che il prossimo anno siamo fuori anche dall' E.L. 

Meglio così. Facciamo schifo.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Aprile 2019)

Ogni anno ci ritroviamo a sbagliare campagna acquisti e allenatore, ogni anno dovremmo rifondare da zero e peggioriamo la situazione. Abbiamo di troppo Gattuso, Suso, il turco schifoso, Laxalt, Rodriguez, Biglia, Kessie ecc. non cambiamo mai niente, siamo poco più che zimbelli, anche in società


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Ma che fa sto Immobile


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Madonna, fortuna che c'è quello scarsone di Immobile lì davanti. Altrimenti finiva tanto a zero.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

"Gattuso sta lottando come i suoi ragazzi su tutti i palloni","in panchina è straordinario",sta facendo i miracoli...che siate tutti maledetti


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Aprile 2019)

Esigo svegliarmi domattina e leggere dell'esonero di questo incapace!


----------



## Anguus (24 Aprile 2019)

Questo milan mi ricorda il Milan dell'ultimo periodo inzaghiano, zero idee e allora provò i tre difensori, i due mediani. le quattro punte..Penso solo a che stagione sarebbe stata con un allenatore esonerato a dicembre


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Aprile 2019)

Ci hanno presi a pallate. Riassunto del secondo tempo in cinque parole.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> "Gattuso sta lottando come i suoi ragazzi su tutti i palloni","in panchina è straordinario",sta facendo i miracoli...che siate tutti maledetti



Mi dicono la stessa cosa in molti, specie i miei amici dell'Inter e della Juve.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Esigo svegliarmi domattina e leggere dell'esonero di questo incapace!



...non ci sperare.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (24 Aprile 2019)

leonardo fallo fuori questa sera please.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

E maledetti pure i due in tribuna che non lo hanno esonerato a tempo debito


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

1 tiro in 90 minuti. 

fatto da un terzino. 

che roba vergognosa.


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

Solo un fesso poteva regalare una serata così di gloria a questa Lazio


----------



## diavolo (24 Aprile 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Comunque tutte le partite che Gattuso ha provato a difendere, le ha perse tutte.



È un top solo nel difendere il suo posto di lavoro.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Aprile 2019)

Non si può andare in due a battere un calcio d'angolo , difendendo in otto e mandando sei a saltare difendendo 70 metri di campo con 2 uomini , e un errore tattico gravissimo ,che segue esattamente lo stesso errore che con l'Udinese, non abbiamo imparato, mai visto un allenatore cosi ignorante


----------



## Paolino (24 Aprile 2019)

Per colpa di quel Milan Spal 2 1 di fine anno ci troviamo in questa situazione. L'esonero era pronto li porc.....


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Conti non ne ha indovinata una


----------



## Anguus (24 Aprile 2019)

Che scempio Conti..inguardabile


----------



## Solo (24 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> 1 tiro in 90 minuti.
> 
> fatto da un terzino.
> 
> che roba vergognosa.


All'andata quanti ne abbiamo fatti? Zero? Ricordo un assedio laziale...


----------



## sipno (24 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi io ODIO Fetuso con tutto me stesso


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> 1 tiro in 90 minuti.
> 
> fatto da un terzino.
> 
> che roba vergognosa.



Ma nessuno ovviamente glielo farà notare, anzi, magari gli fanno pure i complimenti per i miracoliii!1!1!!


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

ecco l'ennesimo contropiede su angolo nostro. 

io impazzisco quando vedo queste cose.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Aprile 2019)

Maldini scuote la testa. Guardati allo specchio, piuttosto! E troverai uno dei colpevoli.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (24 Aprile 2019)

maldini scuote la testa, leonardo piu' scuro di voldemort ...


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Scuoti la testa Paolo e mi raccomando conferma il tuo caro amico


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Dai che è quasi finita.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

Il rinnovo a febbraio, il rinnovo del contratto voleva...immaginatevi se ci fosse stato Mirabelli...


----------



## Anguus (24 Aprile 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Maldini scuote la testa. Guardati allo specchio, piuttosto! E troverai uno dei colpevoli.



Io ancora non ho capito qual è il suo compito oltre quello di parare il culo a gattuso


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Se non lo cacciano stasera è perchè sta bene così anche a paolo e leo


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahahahaah


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Aprile 2019)

Spero con tutto me stesso che lonesonerino


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Chiudete tutto Indegni


----------



## Lambro (24 Aprile 2019)

Meritavano di vincere 3 o 4 a zero loro.
Stagione finita, la squadra non c'è.


----------



## Milo (24 Aprile 2019)

Fossi allo stadio sarei nero, indegni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

Senza Reina era almeno 3-0


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

pepe reina fa quasi tenerezza. 

con lui al posto del bamboccio in campionato probabilmente avremmo qualche punto in più.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> pepe reina fa quasi tenerezza.
> 
> con lui al posto del bamboccio in campionato probabilmente avremmo qualche punto in più.



.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Aprile 2019)

Penso al gattuser medio, che ha passato la partita sul forum dall'inizio alla fine senza palesarsi, in attesa del golletto in mischia, con la frase già scritta e pronta per essere postata, con la voglia di insegnare a noi ignoranti di come il nostro "allenatore" stia facendo le nozze con i fichi secchi...

Sarà per la prossima volta amico, va...

Ps: Siamo ancora cuaaaaartiiiiiih!!!


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Aprile 2019)

Tecnicamente si vedono errori incredibili


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sembra stiano giocando con una palla da rugby, non riescono a stopparla e a metterla giù. ma lo fanno apposta????


Questo succede perché devono fare un gioco complicato,sempre con un passaggio in più


----------



## Heaven (24 Aprile 2019)

Mamma mia... se Gattuso non arriva nemmeno 4 è da cacciare a calci in culo, altro che lavoro splendido. Che schifo. 

Ridatemi Montella


----------



## sunburn (24 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ecco l'ennesimo contropiede su angolo nostro.
> 
> io impazzisco quando vedo queste cose.



Di solito la squadra che deve rimontare prende i contropiedi perché fa l'assalto, noi li prendiamo a caso, senza fare niente.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Aprile 2019)

Comunque dite quello che volete, ma ci meritiamo uno schifo del genere.
Non che i tifosi abbiano grandi colpe, anche se adesso è davvero palese che chi difendeva un paio di mesi fa Gattuso ha cannato clamorosamente.


----------



## Konrad (24 Aprile 2019)

Grazie gattuso...e grazie alle sue fighe: Suso e calha...

Ora fuori dai maroni il primo è in panca i due


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Non si osino a riscattare Bakayoko per piacere.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente si vedono errori incredibili



Questa perché dobbiamo toccare la palla 27000mila volte


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Aprile 2019)

Il problema é stato il mancato coro dei tifosi della Lazio contro Bakayoko.
Avevamo impostato la,partita su quello.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Mamma mia... se Gattuso non arriva nemmeno 4 è da cacciare a calci in culo, altro che lavoro splendido. Che schifo.
> 
> Ridatemi Montella



Rattuso è da cacciare comunque, non scherziamo.


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2019)

Che mestizia.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Non avrei mai pensato che qualcuno sarebbe stato capace di farmi rimpiangere Montella


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non si osino a riscattare Bakayoko per piacere.



L'unica cosa buona dell'assenza della CL saranno i tagli a lui e molti altri...


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Correa è un giocatore che ci servirebbe, altro che i Kessie e i Castilcoso


----------



## danjr (24 Aprile 2019)

Esigo Leonardo in panchina per le ultime partite


----------



## Prealpi (24 Aprile 2019)

Io non capisco cos'altro deve succedere per esonerare questo pseudo allenatore


----------



## __king george__ (24 Aprile 2019)

io ho spento..al massimo le interviste me le leggo sul forum..ne ho le scatole piene


----------



## Solo (24 Aprile 2019)

Ottimo lavoro, abbiamo evitato i supplementari.

Adesso concludiamo il miracolo perdendo a Torino ed uscendo dalla zona CL.


----------



## Kaw (24 Aprile 2019)

Partita indegna, non ci sono altre parole.
Me ne vado a letto...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Aprile 2019)

Solita figura di m. Grazie ragazzi. Milan morto e sepolto per l’eternità


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non si osino a riscattare Bakayoko per piacere.



senza champions torna dritto a londra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non avrei mai pensato che qualcuno sarebbe stato capace di farmi rimpiangere Montella



Montella? C'è da rimpiangere Brocchi!


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Comunque bene così, la finale sarebbe stata una umiliazione ancora peggiore. Adesso perdiamo a Torino e poi ci rivediamo a luglio.


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Aprile 2019)

Sconfitta meritatissima.Si dovrebbero solo vergognare tutti da mesi,e basta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2019)

La sensazione è che dobbiamo ancora toccare il fondo


----------



## rot-schwarz (24 Aprile 2019)

voglio l'esonero oggi stesso, gattuso non ha la squadra in mano giochiamo il calcio peggiore della serie a


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> pepe reina fa quasi tenerezza.
> 
> con lui al posto del bamboccio in campionato probabilmente avremmo qualche punto in più.



io lo penso da inizio stagione


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Aprile 2019)

Schifo totale. Dovrebbero dimettersi tutti in blocco. Una partita così è uno sputo in faccia ai tifosi che hanno pagato per assistere a questo schifo


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2019)

Squadra messa in campo in modo ignobile da un allenatore ignobile

Leo vai in panchina tu queste ultime 5 partite, ora basta


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Aprile 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Questa perché dobbiamo toccare la palla 27000mila volte



Bah quando tentano la giocata di prima nel migliore dei casi la buttano fuori, la maggior parte smarcano gli avversari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente si vedono errori incredibili



hai mai visto prendere tanti contropiede da calcio d'angolo, poi parliamo della tecnica... ma dopo


----------



## R41D3N (24 Aprile 2019)

Ho fatto bene a non seguirla, d'altronde era evidente la figura di melma che si stava concretizzando. Questa non è più una squadra di calcio. È letteralmente in caduta libera.Chiudete tutto perché da qui a fine stagione saranno solo figuracce e rospi amari per noi poveri tifosi. Indegni tutti, Gattuso ed il suo non gioco in primis.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Aprile 2019)

La sensazione è che che non abbiamo toccato il fondo in mano a questo allenatore


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2019)

Gol subito su contropiede dopo angolo come contro l'Udinese, segno che tatticamente non è stata nemmeno rivista come situazione

Bravo Gattuso


----------



## Victorss (24 Aprile 2019)

Squadra vergognosa sia a livello tattico che di giocatori..in Champions non ci arriviamo..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Dopo la prestazione di stasera, l'unica cosa da fare per ridare dignità sarebbe cacciare Gattuso a calci e mettere un tappabuchi, anche l'allenatore della primavera. Tanto ormai è solo un pupazzo inutile. Serve una scossa. 

Ma tanto ormai stasera metteranno tutti il solito post che si giocano tutte finali da qui alla fine. Fino ad ora tutte finali, ne avessero vinta una. Manco la Juve ne ha perse così tante.


----------



## Love (24 Aprile 2019)

Il Milan non c'è più...la nostra stagione è finita...ma non perchè abbiamo perso stasera...ma per come abbiamo perso...non una reazione...mi sarei accontentato anche di un fallo di reazione...nulla...una squadra morta...spiegatemi poi perchè calhanoglu in campo e non paquetà...non riesco a capire...Gattuso va esonerato subito...è vero mancano pochi giorni alla partita di torino ma cosi come siamo messi a torino perdiamo in malo modo anche...


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La sensazione è che dobbiamo ancora toccare il fondo



il più giusto che ho letto stasera


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso è riuscito come inzaghi a farsi odiare e gettare nel cestino tutto quello fatto di buono da giocatore. Pazzesco


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

Non giochiamo a calcio.
Inguardabili.
Troppi troppi errori tecnici, di scelte, di movimenti, di tutto.
Ci sono momenti in cui non sappiamo leggere che un passaggio non c'è.
E se un passaggio non c'è non si fa perchè si forza e si regala palla.
Squadra tecnicamente allenata da cani.
E non mi si dica che sono scarsi i giocatori perchè gli errori che commettiamo non si fanno in serie B.
Questa squadra, molto semplicemente, non sa giocare a calcio e non ha idee.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah quando tentano la giocata di prima nel migliore dei casi la buttano fuori, la maggior parte smarcano gli avversari.


La giocata di prima serve soprattutto quando recuperi palla,attaccare una difesa schierata è difficile, noi diamo a tutte le squadre tutto il tempo per schierarsi ,dove vuoi andate cosi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Aprile 2019)

Giusto così, stupida la società a non dire a Bakayoko di lamentarsi dei cori razzisti, era l'unico modo di farcela


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Aprile 2019)

Love ha scritto:


> Il Milan non c'è più...la nostra stagione è finita...ma non perchè abbiamo perso stasera...ma per come abbiamo perso...non una reazione...mi sarei accontentato anche di un fallo di reazione...nulla...una squadra morta...*spiegatemi poi perchè calhanoglu in campo e non paquetà...*non riesco a capire...Gattuso va esonerato subito...è vero mancano pochi giorni alla partita di torino ma cosi come siamo messi a torino perdiamo in malo modo anche...



Perch Suso gioca 20 partite di fila da insufficienza ma se le fa tutte da titolare?

Il verme in panchina.


----------



## mil77 (24 Aprile 2019)

Io stasera mi aspetto le dimissioni di Gattuso o il licenziamento da parte di Leonardo. Se non succede niente la colpa è della società che evidentemente è contenta così. Ciò non toglie che alcuni giocatori oggi abbiamo giocato volontariamente a togliere il piede...in primis suso e Kessie


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

Non saprei come difendere questo schifo di stasera, non c'è modo e di solito c'è sempre


----------



## Wetter (24 Aprile 2019)

Per fortuna che è quasi finita la stagione anche quest'anno....come da 7 anni a questa parte non vedo l'ora di non assistere più alle partite di questa squadra indegna


----------



## Victorss (24 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non giochiamo a calcio.
> Inguardabili.
> Troppi troppi errori tecnici, di scelte, di movimenti, di tutto.
> Ci sono momenti in cui non sappiamo leggere che un passaggio non c'è.
> ...



Purtroppo ti devo dare ragione..i giocatori scarsi sono uno dei problemi, ma è evidente che ce ne sono altri..molti altri..


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

Squadra messa in campo malissimo , partita preparata e giocata malissimo, corretta in corsa malissimo.
Ma davvero gattuso crede che suso possa giocare su tutto il fronte offensivo e a tutto campo???
Laxalt e castollejo dalla stessa parte, lo avevo detto nel pre-gara, non ci possono giocare.
Mediana senza qualità.
Gioco zero.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Aprile 2019)

Quanto voleva Elliott?
Un Miliardo?


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2019)

Squadra abbandonata a sé stessa, priva di guida. Grave responsabilità del club, che ha mantenuto sulla panchina un tecnico palesemente sfiduciato, consentendo alla squadra si sfiduciarlo a propria volta. Ora, osserviamo un battello ebbro, senza guida, alla deriva. Questo non doveva accadere. Male, molto male.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai mai visto prendere tanti contropiede da calcio d'angolo, poi parliamo della tecnica... ma dopo


La cosa grave e che prendere gol in contropiede da angolo non e un errore tecnico ,ma tattico che è ancora più grave,stesso gol preciso preso dal udinese


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non giochiamo a calcio.
> Inguardabili.
> Troppi troppi errori tecnici, di scelte, di movimenti, di tutto.
> Ci sono momenti in cui non sappiamo leggere che un passaggio non c'è.
> ...



questa è la verità, è guardare oltre.


----------



## 1972 (24 Aprile 2019)

spero vi siate convinti che tifiamo una squadra partecipata in parte da giocatori indecenti( musacchio) - in parte da giocatori pippe ( chale suso castieco) e in parte giocatori mediocri (baka romagnoli paqueta). l'allenatore, si fa per dire,buono forse per il calcio semiprofessionistico. non esenti da colpe neanche i dirigenti - leo per non essere intervenuto nel cacciare il pescivendolo e paolo vostro che ancora che non si sa che ***** ce sta a fa. mi raccomando continuate a perculare la lazietta e la rometta che alla fine molto probabilmente ce lo avranno messo sotto la coda. resto sereno per la fine del campionato e voi non siate sciocchi nel pensare che a torino si fara' risultato, ce se inchiappetteranno a sangue..comunque vada sempre forza milan.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Ma Leonardo oggi non si lamenta dei rigori o delle vuvuzela?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Aprile 2019)

Il bello è che con una fase offensiva appena decente,questa Lazio l'avrebbe spazzata via chiunque. Ma CHIUNQUE. 
Qui si continua a danneggiare l'immagine del fu Milan,e nessuno prende provvedimenti. Grazie mille.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> La cosa grave e che prendere gol in contropiede da angolo non e un errore tecnico ,ma tattico che è ancora più grave,stesso gol preciso preso dal udinese



sai chi prende sti gol? le squadre di calcetto senza allenatore, squadre amatoriali.

dali in su, non ne vedo di sti gol da angolo. io sono sicuro che gattuso neanche in eccellenza può allenare


----------



## MarcoG (24 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questa è la verità, è guardare oltre.



Concordo, ma questi sono scarsi scarsi.. non scarsi come stasera ma sicuramente non top... un angolo si batte senza aiuti da nessuno.
Mi ha troppo impressionato però la troppa poca voglia di vincere, giocare, inseguire. Hanno paura. Serve un esonero. Ora.


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Aprile 2019)

Facile dirlo ora ma io lo dico da Settembre:

- squadra mediocre
- allenatore che dire allenatore è offesa al calcio
- acquisti sbagliati

Ho preso tante critiche qui sul forum, criticato acquisti e minimizzato vittorie contro squadre medio-basse, ho ricevuto reazioni negative ai miei post..

Oggi il Milan ha fatto una delle prestazioni più brutte della sua storia, uno schifo, una vergogna, Gattuso che cambia modulo mettendo Caldara che sabato diceva di non fidarsi e di non voler rischiare, è chiaro che stasera deve dimettersi oppure deve essere esonerato, se non si dimette è un pagliaccio, se non lo cacciano è l'ennesima dimostrazione che la coppa Leonardo-Maldini è un fallimento (più Leonardo ovviamente). 

Prendere gol da angolo nostro come successo con l'Udinese vuol dire:

a) che non c'è uno schema difensivo
b) che gli errori non si correggono
c) Gattuso è un incompetente

Lo dico da settimane, se arriviamo in Europa League è uno scandalo

Reina non voglio dare un voto, 3 parate clamorose che evitano (e sarebbe stato giusto) lo 0-6 ma papera sul gol
Romagnoli 4 un disastro, qui si schifavano i 60 mln dal Chelsea, prestazione vergognosa del CAPITANO
Caldara 4,5 malissimo ma non è colpa sua
Musacchio 4 vederlo partire palla al piede è la fine del calcio
Calabria 6,5 il migliore in campo
Bakayoko 5 malissimo, mostra la maglia di Acerbi ora
Kessie 5 dopo il derby non voglio più vederlo in campo, pagliaccio
Laxalt 5 grossi limiti per giocare in A
Suso 4,5 scontato, prevedibile, non sa battere un calcio d'angolo, 40 mln di clausola e si aveva paura di perderlo 
Piatek 4 primo tempo invisibile per colpe non sue, secondo tempo ha sbagliato tutte le palle che ha toccato, per me rimpiange già il Genoa (come dissi di Higuain a Ottobre della Juve ma fui schernito da molti sul forum)
Castillejo 6 migliore con Calabria, ovviamente cambiato da mister gioco Gattuso

Conti 4 ex calciatore
Calhanoglu 4 la sua storia al milan è finita stasera, entra, va leggero nel contrasto e prendiamo gol
Cutrone 6 sempre in fuorigioco ma almeno si sbatte

Gattuso 0 Nulla da dire al calciatore, ma oggi per me ha finito al Milan, siamo oltre i limiti dello schifo e dello scandalo.

Nota di merito ai pagliacci Kessie (che spero venga spedito il prima possibile altrove) e Bakayoko (che spero non venga riscattato proprio per la pagliacciata in campo, prima invece pensavo il contrario) che ora verranno umiliati, derisi e sbeffeggiati GIUSTAMENTE sul web e dai tifosi avversari.


----------



## MarcoG (24 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sai chi prende sti gol? le squadre di calcetto senza allenatore, squadre amatoriali.



non ti permettere sai!!!!! mai preso un goal così neanche a calcetto... ahahah

e la verità è che neanche a calcetto e all'oratorio si battono così calci di punizione e angoli... questa cosa è davvero strana.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

Ci hanno preso a pallonate.
Non ho capito cosa aveva preparato gattuso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma questi sono scarsi scarsi.. non scarsi come stasera ma sicuramente non top... un angolo si batte senza aiuti da nessuno.
> Mi ha troppo impressionato però la troppa poca voglia di vincere, giocare, inseguire. Hanno paura. Serve un esonero. Ora.



suso sono anni che gioca al milan, hai mai visto prender gol così? 
facciamoci delle domande...


----------



## Victorss (24 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sai chi prende sti gol? le squadre di calcetto senza allenatore, squadre amatoriali.
> 
> dali in su, non ne vedo di sti gol da angolo. io sono sicuro che gattuso neanche in eccellenza può allenare



Io gioco a calcetto in promozione, a inizio anno abbiamo preso un paio di goal così e ho ribaltato lo spogliatoio. Il nostro allenatore era infuriato. Persino noi siamo riusciti a non prenderne più, in serie A e a 11 è inaccettabile.


----------



## RojoNero (24 Aprile 2019)

calcio d'angolo a favore-battuto una ****@-contropiede-gol 
LOOP!


----------



## MarcoG (24 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> suso sono anni che gioca al milan, hai mai visto prender gol così?
> facciamoci delle domande...



Non mi esprimo su suso, perché al momento lo spedirei sulla luna, e non tanto per come gioca, ma per quello che trasmette, tanta tanta tanta supponenza....

Non dico che non c'entri anche l'allenatore, dico che questi non hanno comunque un minimo di dignità. Queste figure bruciano anche in campo amatoriale...


----------



## andreima (24 Aprile 2019)

Stesso gol preso contro l.udinese,vuol dire che sono tutti con i remi in barca


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Aprile 2019)

Per me delle 5 partite rimaste non ne vinceremo più di una.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

L'allenatore conta , conta eccome.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai mai visto prendere tanti contropiede da calcio d'angolo, poi parliamo della tecnica... ma dopo




La solita scusa dei gattusers, pur di non ammettere che rattuso è una capra son arrivati perfino a dire che l’Atalanta ha una rosa superiore alla nostra. Capito il livello di malafede?


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> non ti permettere sai!!!!! mai preso un goal così neanche a calcetto... ahahah
> 
> e la verità è che neanche a calcetto e all'oratorio si battono così calci di punizione e angoli... questa cosa è davvero strana.


Sopratutto non si difende 80 metri di campo con solo due uomini..vien da piangere


----------



## MarcoG (24 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io gioco a calcetto in promozione, a inizio anno abbiamo preso un paio di goal così e ho ribaltato lo spogliatoio. Il nostro allenatore era infuriato. Persino noi siamo riusciti a non prenderne più, in serie A e a 11 è inaccettabile.



e parli di uno sport dove scatti, venti metri e sei in porta... qui si parla di 60....


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io gioco a calcetto in promozione, a inizio anno abbiamo preso un paio di goal così e ho ribaltato lo spogliatoio. Il nostro allenatore era infuriato. Persino noi siamo riusciti a non prenderne più, in serie A e a 11 è inaccettabile.



non sapevo neanche esistesse la promozione di calcio a 5. comunque già da te è dura vedere robe del genere. tra gli amatori qualche volta di più. ma era un po' che non vedevo certa roba.

il fatto è che un caso ci sta, ma da sempre per noi è così, viceversa a noi è mai capitato? scioccante....


----------



## PM3 (24 Aprile 2019)

Sconfitta meritata.
Allenatore e molti giocatori inadeguati ad alti livelli.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'allenatore conta , conta eccome.




Secondo i Gattusers invece non conta nulla, infatti si è visto cosa ha fatto Ten Hag con 11 ragazzini...eh l’allenatore è un dettaglio, fessi i club che danno milioni a Zidane, Guardiola ecc.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Aprile 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Stesso gol preso contro l.udinese,vuol dire che sono tutti con i remi in barca


 vuol dire non imparare dai propri errori è questo è grave


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Per me delle 5 partite rimaste non ne vinceremo più di una.



anche secondo me, ma è da dopo il derby che ho questa sensazione. 

la squadra ha mollato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2019)

Poi mi chiedo: cosa deve accadere perché finalmente si metta Cutrone insieme a piatek? Ancora non si è stufato il geniale allenatore di vedere il polacco completamente isolato senza palloni?


----------



## sunburn (24 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non giochiamo a calcio.
> Inguardabili.
> Troppi troppi errori tecnici, di scelte, di movimenti, di tutto.
> Ci sono momenti in cui non sappiamo leggere che un passaggio non c'è.
> ...


Tecnicamente siamo scarsi, non si discute. A proposito, nota per l'anno prossimo: se si prende una allentatore che pretende un prima punta che sappia fraseggiare coi compagni, Piatek e Cutrone non vanno bene.
Capitolo Gattuso. Incommentabile. Non sa più che pesci prendere e la sensazione è che la squadra abbia mollato lui e la stagione in generale, anche e soprattutto per le sue dichiarazioni da un mese a questa parte.


----------



## Victorss (24 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La solita scusa dei gattusers, pur di non ammettere che rattuso è una capra son arrivati perfino a dire che l’Atalanta ha una rosa superiore alla nostra. Capito il livello di malafede?



Io sono sempre stato con Rino ma sto tranquillamente ammettendo che purtroppo il suo lavoro non si vede.
La squadra commette errori tattici incredibili e non sembra sapere minimamente come attaccare gli avversari. Troppo poche le partite giocate bene e troppe le partite giocate in maniera vergognosa come stasera..mi spiace moltissimo per il mio Milan e anche per Rino..sarebbe stato bello se avessimo trovato in lui l allenatore del futuro..quello che continuo a sottolineare è che comunque non è SOLO colpa sua, alcuni nostri giocatori sono imbarazzanti: Suso, Chalanoglu, Calabria, Rodriguez non sono presentabili e sono 4 dei nostri 11 titolari.. abbiamo un ragazzino in porta che alterna i miracoli a cappellate incredibili. Musacchio è una buona riserva ma niente più, Conti è ancora in convalescenza, Kessie copia incolla con Donnarumma anche se senza di lui ci squagliamo come neve al sole.
Insomma ci sono grossissimi problemi sotto tanti punti di vista.


----------



## folletto (24 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Squadra abbandonata a sé stessa, priva di guida. Grave responsabilità del club, che ha mantenuto sulla panchina un tecnico palesemente sfiduciato, consentendo alla squadra si sfiduciarlo a propria volta. Ora, osserviamo un battello ebbro, senza guida, alla deriva. Questo non doveva accadere. Male, molto male.



È da dopo il derby che siamo allo sbando ma la società ha preferito non intervenire. Boh, non capisco, forse preferiscono non giocare la CL?


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Aprile 2019)

Giusto uscire

Reina 7
Musacchio 5
Caldara 6 Cutrone s.v.
Romagnoli 5
Calabria 6 Conti 6
Kessiè 5
Bakayoko 5
Laxalt 5
Suso 4
Castillejo 5 Calhanoglu 3
Piatek 6

Ok Gattuso è responsabile di questo momento ma con questi giocatori nenmeno merlino potrebbe fare qualcosa di buono, il rendimento negli ultimi mesi dei giocatori chiamati a fare la differencia come Suso e Calhanoglu è davero disastroso.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre stato con Rino ma sto tranquillamente ammettendo che purtroppo il suo lavoro non si vede.
> La squadra commette errori tattici incredibili e non sembra sapere minimamente come attaccare gli avversari. Troppo poche le partite giocate bene e troppe le partite giocate in maniera vergognosa come stasera..mi spiace moltissimo per il mio Milan e anche per Rino..sarebbe stato bello se avessimo trovato in lui l allenatore del futuro..quello che continuo a sottolineare è che comunque non è SOLO colpa sua, alcuni nostri giocatori sono imbarazzanti: Suso, Chalanoglu, Calabria, Rodriguez non sono presentabili e sono 4 dei nostri 11 titolari.. abbiamo un ragazzino in porta che alterna i miracoli a cappellate incredibili. Musacchio è una buona riserva ma niente più, Conti è ancora in convalescenza, Kessie copia incolla con Donnarumma anche se senza di lui ci squagliamo come neve al sole.
> Insomma ci sono grossissimi problemi sotto tanti punti di vista.




Siamo a pari punti con l’Atalanta che non mi pare abbia fenomeni. È evidente che avere un allenatore capace può migliorare i giocatori. Cosa che Gattuso non ha fatto. Cioè questo qua invece di basare la squadra sulla tecnica e sulla tattica mi parla di veleno e di bava alla bocca. Robe senza senso.


----------



## MarcoG (24 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> anche secondo me, ma è da dopo il derby che ho questa sensazione.
> 
> la squadra ha mollato.



Si si... e la cosa è anche inspiegabile per dei professionisti. Denota oltretutto un evidente difetto di personalità che a quanto pare è diffuso a milanello...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Aprile 2019)

Vabbè non fissiamoci sul gol subito su errore da calcio d'angolo, che prima del gol potevano essere
già sul 0-3, dopo il gol potevano farne altri 3-4, e senza dimenticare che nel secondo tempo ci hanno
fatto 45' di torello, sembrava l' amichevole Barcellona-Poggibonsi, l' errore sul gol è solo la
punta del iceberg, non ricordo in 40 anni una partita cosi vergognosamente giocata..


----------



## Victorss (24 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Siamo a pari punti con l’Atalanta che non mi pare abbia fenomeni. È evidente che avere un allenatore capace può migliorare i giocatori. Cosa che Gattuso non ha fatto. Cioè questo qua invece di basare la squadra sulla tecnica e sulla tattica mi parla di veleno e di bava alla bocca. Robe senza senso.



Noi gente come Ilicic, Gomez e Hateboer non ce l' abbiamo. Comunque ho detto che la colpa la divido tra mister e giocatori, con me su Gasperini sfondi una porta aperta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'allenatore conta , conta eccome.



Esempio lampante: Il Bologna.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Esempio lampante: Il Bologna.



Oppure l’Ajax...


----------



## sunburn (24 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ok Gattuso è responsabile di questo momento ma con questi giocatori nenmeno merlino potrebbe fare qualcosa di buono, il rendimento negli ultimi mesi dei giocatori chiamati a fare la differencia come Suso e Calhanoglu è davero disastroso.



Ma ormai la squadra l'ha mollato. Altre volte dopo risultati non positivi si vedeva che ci mettevano almeno la grinta(ops, il veleno... ), ora niente di niente, neanche una piccola reazione di orgoglio.
Penso che la dirigenza abbia già scelto l'allenatore dell'anno prossimo. Se attualmente è libero, va implorato di anticipare di due mesi il suo arrivo e di prendere in mano la squadra già da domani mattina.


----------



## mil77 (24 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Si si... e la cosa è anche inspiegabile per dei professionisti. Denota oltretutto un evidente difetto di personalità che a quanto pare è diffuso a milanello...


In realtà la squadra ha mollato dopo che Gattuso ha detto tra due mesi dirò le mie verità facendo capire che non sarebbe stato L'allenatore del prossimo anno


----------



## mil77 (24 Aprile 2019)

Reina 7.5
Musacchio 6
Caldara 6.5
Romagnoli 4.5
Calabria 6.5
Kessie 4
Baka 5
Laxalt 4
Casti 4.5
Suso 4
Piatek 4
Chala 5
Conti 5
Cutrone 5


----------



## MarcoG (24 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> In realtà la squadra ha mollato dopo che Gattuso ha detto tra due mesi dirò le mie verità facendo capire che non sarebbe stato L'allenatore del prossimo anno



questa non la sapevo.... avevo intuito che comunque non sarebbe stato lui l'allenatore il prossimo anno, ma mi ero perso questa dichiarazione....

ps. abbassa il voto a suso, basta, deve essere sempre il peggiore in campo, per principio, per atteggiamento, per mancanza di professionalità.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Giusto uscire
> 
> Reina 7
> Musacchio 5
> ...



Guarda che anche conti è da 4, imbarazzante in fase difensiva e in fase offensiva non riusciva a
controllare la palla,stop sbagliati,sempre fuori tempo, emblematica l' azione dove aveva tutto il
tempo per crossare invece si fa prima recuperare e poi riesce persino a fare fallo, poi l' arbitro
sbagliando da il calcio d'angolo, veramente disastroso, d'accordo su tutto il resto.


----------



## Black (24 Aprile 2019)

ma oltre allo schifo generale, vogliamo parlare dei contropiedi presi su calcio d'angolo? com'è possibile che sistematicamente subiamo azioni del genere? possibile che chi sta in panchina non riesce a correggere questo problema? allucinante. Squadra ridicola, allenatore inesistente


----------



## Ambrole (25 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Siamo a pari punti con l’Atalanta che non mi pare abbia fenomeni. È evidente che avere un allenatore capace può migliorare i giocatori. Cosa che Gattuso non ha fatto. Cioè questo qua invece di basare la squadra sulla tecnica e sulla tattica mi parla di veleno e di bava alla bocca. Robe senza senso.


Esistono gli allenatori e i motivatori, quelli che non capiscono un tubo di tattica, parlano sempre di grinta, cattiveria etc
Quelle son robe scontate, se a 25 anni hao bisogno di uno da fuori che ti dia la carica stiamo messi male. Un allenatore deve dare idee tattiche, altroché grinta e idiozie varie


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Aprile 2019)

Giochi in casa davanti a 61.000 spettatori, un'occasione d'oro per riscattarti centrando una finale di Coppa Italia e sollevare il morale in vista della gara decisiva col Torino. E cosa fai? Schieri 7 difensori in campo con l'obiettivo di non prenderle quando devi segnare a tutti i costi per passare il turno cercando di non subire gol. 

Io non so cosa passi per la mente malata di questo omuncolo, orgoglioso di non essere mai saltato sul carro di questa parodia di allenatore e di essere stato tra quei 4 gatti che in estate non lo avrebbero confermato. Fortunatamente ho visto il derby di Manchester visto che un epilogo del genere era alquanto prevedibile


----------



## Ambrole (25 Aprile 2019)

Cambiare allenatore adesso è assurdo, ma se tieni Gattuso, non me vinci più una fino a fine campionato. La squadra lo ha mollato, nn corrono, non coprono, inutile andare avanti così. Ci siamo fatti schiacciare per l' ennesima volta da una squadra in crisi. Ci vuole la esonero stasera. Metti chiunque, piuttosto un autogestione, basterebbe per dare la voglia ai giocatori di giocare a tutta per mostrare che era colpa dell' allenatore. 

E Suso non deve più giocare una partita, non ha voglia di giocare e ci crea un sacco di problemi


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le partite , come dico sempre, si vincono e si perdono tecnicamente.
> Con questa difesa a tre la prima impostazione e il giro-palla dovrebbero essere molti sicuri e tranquilli per arrivare a giocare poi in ampiezza con gli esterni.
> La mediana però è prettamente muscolare e non avremo grandi idee e grandi soluzioni.
> Senza calha perdiamo infatti il gioco lungo col rischio che baka e kessie giochino troppo scolastici.
> ...



Mi auto-quoto. Il mio parere prima che iniziasse la partita.
Non ci vuole uno scienziato.
Bastava guardare la formazione per capire certi sviluppi del (non) gioco.


----------



## Sotiris (25 Aprile 2019)

Lo dissi il 29 marzo.
Lo dissi io che ho sempre difeso fino ad allora l'operato sul campo di Gattuso.
Nella conferenza stampa del 29 marzo Gattuso ha deliberatamente messo se stesso prima del Milan creandoci un danno enorme.
I giocatori che sono "animali-in-cerca-di-alibi" da sempre hanno avuto il "liberi-tutti".
La stagione del Milan è finita quel giorno.


----------



## Goro (25 Aprile 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Giochi in casa davanti a 61.000 spettatori, un'occasione d'oro per riscattarti centrando una finale di Coppa Italia e sollevare il morale in vista della gara decisiva col Torino. E cosa fai? Schieri 7 difensori in campo con l'obiettivo di non prenderle quando devi segnare a tutti i costi per passare il turno cercando di non subire gol.
> 
> Io non so cosa passi per la mente malata di questo omuncolo, orgoglioso di non essere mai saltato sul carro di questa parodia di allenatore e di essere stato tra quei 4 gatti che in estate non lo avrebbero confermato. Fortunatamente ho visto il derby di Manchester visto che un epilogo del genere era alquanto prevedibile



Diciamo che sarebbe elementare pensarla così per chiunque avesse un minimo di logica, ed invece... penso che Gattuso giocherebbe così anche partite come il ritorno Juventus Atletico Madrid dopo lo 0 2 dell'andata,tutti in difesa


----------



## Ambrole (25 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi auto-quoto. Il mio parere prima che iniziasse la partita.
> Non ci vuole uno scienziato.
> Bastava guardare la formazione per capire certi sviluppi del (non) gioco.



Purtroppo per uno come Gattuso sei avanti anni luce.
Se domani ci fossi tu in panchina avremmo certamente risultati migliori e non scherzo


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Purtroppo per uno come Gattuso sei avanti anni luce.
> Se domani ci fossi tu in panchina avremmo certamente risultati migliori e non scherzo



Ma assolutamente no, non voglio dire questo(sarei un pazzo visionario!!!!) e non voglio nemmeno mi prendi in giro.
Però è sbagliato piegare le caratteristiche dei giocatori al proprio credo calcistico, dovrebbe essere il contrario.
Io mio era solo un parere da tifoso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no, non voglio dire questo(sarei un pazzo visionario!!!!) e non voglio nemmeno mi prendi in giro.
> Però è sbagliato piegare le caratteristiche dei giocatori al proprio credo calcistico, dovrebbe essere il contrario.
> Io mio era solo un parere da tifoso.



l'ideale sarebbe comprare giocatori per il credo dell'allenatore senza piegare niente e nessuno


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no, non voglio dire questo(sarei un pazzo visionario!!!!) e non voglio nemmeno mi prendi in giro.
> Però è sbagliato piegare le caratteristiche dei giocatori al proprio credo calcistico, dovrebbe essere il contrario.
> Io mio era solo un parere da tifoso.




Il fatto è che mister veleno non ha nessun credo calcistico. 

Può un professionista che prende vagonate di milioni basare la sua idea di gioco sul veleno e sulla bava alla bocca? Ma che davvero? Sarebbe come se l'AD della Apple invece di innovazione e ricerca tecnologica mi parlasse dei vestiti dei dipendenti. Cose assurde viste solo al Milan con Inzaghi e peggiorate con Gattuso.


----------

